# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Rimborso imposte ires/irpef per deduzione quota irap su costo del personale

## Lemansky

Salve a tutti,
mi sto cimentando nel calcolo dei rimborsi sulle imposte pagate per la mancata deduzione della quota irap riferibile al costo del personale
ho queste perplessità:
1- Versamenti irap per l'anno 2007 deducibili, sia per l'acconto che per il saldo, interamente nell'anno 2008 -> con quale criterio di incidenza del costo del personale? Quello del 2007 o del 2008?
Io propendo per il 2007
2- Deve essere assunto come limite massimo l'irap di competenza dell'esercizio di riferimento, non considerando eventuali versamenti in eccesso a saldo o acconti superiori all'irap di competenza
Se ne deduce che il credito generato da questi versamenti in eccesso (e quindi effettivamente pagati), riportati a scomputo dei versamenti per l'anno successivo, viene perduto ai fini del conteggio della deduzione. O no??? Capisco se il credito è stato utilizzato in compensazione orizzontale, ma irap su irap dovrebbe essere ammesso.. Oppure ho capito male io?
3- I ravvedimenti sono ammessi in deduzione nell'anno del pagamento, secondo l'incidenza del costo del personale per l'anno di riferimento
E' corretto? Cioè II acconto irap 2010, versato nel 2011, si deduce con la % di riferimento del costo del lavoro del 2010..
4- L'irap pagata a mezzo avviso 36-bis, magari rateizzata, è assimilabile all'"iscrizione a ruolo" di cui si parla nelle istruzioni del rigo RI3 ?? 
Grazie a tutti quelli che vorranno aiutarmi...

----------


## jonny5

ma come fai il calcolo richiesto nel rigo RI3 ? (in colonna 1, l’ammontare dell’Irap relativa alla quota imponibile delle spese per il personale dipendente e assimilato al netto delle deduzioni spettanti ai sensi dell’art. 11, commi 1, lettera a),
1-bis, 4-bis, 4-bis.1 del Decreto Irap, versata a titolo di saldo e acconto nel periodo d’imposta di riferimento.)

----------


## Lemansky

Guarda, io ho seguito un esempio che ho trovato in un articolo del Sole
Cmq devi trovare la % di irap pagata riferibile al costo del personale ovvero: (costo del pers. - riduzioni irap per il personale) / imponibile irap
Poi applichi questa % sull'irap pagata

----------


## triggerhappy

deduzione irap | Cerca nel sito www.ilsole24ore.com
per ora ho trovato solo questo...... :Smile:

----------


## roby

Foglio di Calcolo Rimborso IRES da maggior deduzione IRAP su costi del personale http://www.commercialistatelematico....uale_uso-1.pdf 
A partire dal periodo dimposta in corso al 31 dicembre 2012, lIrap relativa alle spese per il personale, dipendente e assimilato, è deducibile dalla base imponibile Irpef e Ires (articolo 2, comma 1, decreto legge n. 201/2011).
Il beneficio può essere recuperato anche per gli anni precedenti per i quali è ancora possibile richiedere il rimborso delle maggiori imposte sui redditi, calcolate senza la deduzione della quota di Irap (articolo 2, comma 1-quater, decreto legge n. 201/2011). A tale scopo, occorre presentare istanza di rimborso utilizzando il modello approvato con il provvedimento del direttore dellAgenzia delle Entrate del 17 dicembre 2012.
A partire dal 18 gennaio 2013 (per la regione Marche e successivamente per le altre aree) sarà possibile presentare le istanze telematiche per il rimborso delle imposte dirette relative alla deduzione dell'IRAP relativa ai costi del personale per le annualità dal 2007 al 2011 (per soggetti con esercizio corrispondente allanno solare).
Il software reso disponibile dall'Agenzia delle Entrate potrà essere utilizzato per l'inserimento e linvio dei dati che, tuttavia, necessitano di numerose elaborazioni preliminari.
Il foglio di calcolo Rimborso IRES da maggior deduzione IRAP su costi del personale supporta lutente nella raccolta e nella elaborazione dei dati utili per le istanze di rimborso.
Il file è compatibile con Excel versione 2007 e successivi.

----------


## paolab

ho fatto qualche prova, in effetti a volte vengono cifre importanti da chiedere a rimborso. le aziende che hanno un buon numero di dipendenti hanno diritto a rimborsi rilevanti!
consiglio a tutti di approfondire l'argomento...

----------


## Lemansky

Su un articolo ho letto che orientativamente si recupera circa l'1% del costo del personale sostenuto in un anno..
per alcuni si tratta di belle somme naturalmente, ma in ogni caso di questi tempi, si raccolgono anche le briciole..

----------


## roby

ho fatto delle prove su alcuni miei clienti e le cifre del rimborso arrivano anche a 20.000 €!! Ricordo che si sommano gli anni dal 2007 al 2011... Ovviamente le cifre aumentano all'aumentare del costo del lavoro dipendente...

----------


## Evasore Eretico

già in alcuni casi sono belle cifre sostanziose, ma mi chiedo quante probabilità ci saranno di vederli mai questi rimborsi, ancora stanno aspettando quelli fatti nel 2009.

----------


## Lemansky

Per "Evasore Eretico", proprio in questi giorni ad alcuni miei clienti stanno arrivando i rimborsi per la deduzione forfettaria dell'irap al 10%.. bisogna essere ottimisti  :Smile:

----------


## Evasore Eretico

> Per "Evasore Eretico", proprio in questi giorni ad alcuni miei clienti stanno arrivando i rimborsi per la deduzione forfettaria dell'irap al 10%.. bisogna essere ottimisti

  
ah, buono a sapersi allora! incrociamo le dita  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## paolab

Ma si dai...  :Smile: 
Piano piano arrivano....  :Smile:

----------


## MT75

Buongiorno a tutti, sto lavorando da qualche giorno sull'argomento istanze di rimborso Ires da Irap e non riesco a chiarirmi un dubbio; in caso di acconti versati in un determinato anno d'imposta in misura maggiore rispetto all'Irap di competenza, la deduzione / rimborso spetta solo fino al limite del costo, come nella deduzione del 10 , ma l'eccedenza ? Non sarà possibile dedurla nell'esercizio ma direi che sarà possibile farlo nell'esercizio successivo, considerando il credito Irap di partenza derivante dai maggiori acconti come versamento dell'anno successivo; tuttavia per come è composto il modello di istanza di rimborso mi è venuto il dubbio; ma mi sembrerebbe incredibile che eventuali acconti in eccesso siano non deducibili perchè in difetti sia del criterio di competenza che di quello di cassa ...

----------


## Giomas73

salve, anche io ho un quesito: Irap 2010 non pagata alla scadenza naturale, nel 2012 mi arriva avviso bonario e quindi rateizzo i 20 rate, al momento sono alla 4^ rata (tutte e 4 pagate nel 2012) e la rateazione scade il 02/01/2017...se volessi ottenere il rimborso dell'Irap come mi devo comportare? se attendo il pagamento di tutto supero i 48 mesi....

----------


## MT75

> salve, anche io ho un quesito: Irap 2010 non pagata alla scadenza naturale, nel 2012 mi arriva avviso bonario e quindi rateizzo i 20 rate, al momento sono alla 4^ rata (tutte e 4 pagate nel 2012) e la rateazione scade il 02/01/2017...se volessi ottenere il rimborso dell'Irap come mi devo comportare? se attendo il pagamento di tutto supero i 48 mesi....

  Rate pagate già nel 2012 ? io nn farei istanza di rimborso, le dedurrei naturalmente col criterio di cassa (previa verifica della componente costo del lavoro ecc) nella dichiarazione irpef/ires 2013 per il 2012 e così per tutte le annualità successive.

----------


## Lemansky

E' uno dei dubbi che mi tormenta e per il quale sto ancora fermo al palo con i conteggi....
Si parla di versamenti fatti anche a seguito di ravvedimento od iscrizione a ruolo.. ma nulla sugli avvisi da 36 bis.. 
Secondo me, dovrebbero andarci, però presa la norma alla lettera, direi di no..
qualcuno ha letto o è arrivato ad una soluzione attraverso qualche tipo di logica difendibile???

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' uno dei dubbi che mi tormenta e per il quale sto ancora fermo al palo con i conteggi....
> Si parla di versamenti fatti anche a seguito di ravvedimento od iscrizione a ruolo.. ma nulla sugli avvisi da 36 bis.. 
> Secondo me, dovrebbero andarci, però presa la norma alla lettera, direi di no..
> qualcuno ha letto o è arrivato ad una soluzione attraverso qualche tipo di logica difendibile???

  Cosa dice la norma che ti fa pensare che non lo siano?

----------


## Lemansky

Leggendo i diversi articoli di stampa ho trovato sempre:
"Occorre anche reperire i versamenti eseguiti a seguito di ravvedimenti operosi o pagati con ruoli esattoriali." cit. articolo di Paolo Meneghetti sul Sole di qualche giorno fa
ed pure dalle istruzioni del modello di istanza, IR3 "...a fronte di versamenti effettuati a seguito di ravvedimento operoso, oppure di iscrizione a ruolo di imposte dovute per effetto della riliquidazione della dichiarazione o di attività di accertamento." 
quindi da questo io ho capito: SI se ravvedimento SI se ruolo Si se accertamento
36BIS ???

----------


## Barbara949

> Leggendo i diversi articoli di stampa ho trovato sempre:
> "Occorre anche reperire i versamenti eseguiti a seguito di ravvedimenti operosi o pagati con ruoli esattoriali." cit. articolo di Paolo Meneghetti sul Sole di qualche giorno fa
> ed pure dalle istruzioni del modello di istanza, IR3 "...a fronte di versamenti effettuati a seguito di ravvedimento operoso, oppure di iscrizione a ruolo di imposte dovute per effetto della *riliquidazione della dichiarazione* o di attività di accertamento." 
> quindi da questo io ho capito: SI se ravvedimento SI se ruolo Si se accertamento
> 36BIS ???

  Quale norma prevede la riliquidazione della dichiarazione?

----------


## Lemansky

Si ma scusami Barbara, il testo dice: "iscrizione a ruolo di imposte dovute per effetto della riliquidazione della dichiarazione" 
e l'avviso bonario non è un ruolo

----------


## CONULENRI

Salve a tutti, vorrei porre un quesito sul rimborso Irap: quando si deve inserire (rigo RI3) la quota del 10% già dedotta, ci si riferisce a quella relativa al solo costo del lavoro (in pratica il 10% del rigo RI3 precedente “Irap sul personale”) oppure si deve indicare l’intero importo dell’irap dedotta in Unico? Faccio questa domanda in quanto il software che sto utilizzando (Zucchetti) prende tutta l’Irap già dedotta ma non sono convinto che sia corretto in quanto in tale modo, un’azienda che abbia una bassa incidenza del costo del lavoro rispetto al valore della produzione non potrebbe mai chiedere l’irap a rimborso in quanto l’intera deduzione del 10% supererebbe l’irap sul personale. Le istruzioni dell’istanza, a mio parere, no chiariscono tale punto. Mi sapete dire il software che avete creato come effettua il calcolo?

----------


## lauramanci

Buongiorno, questo il dubbio: se per un' annualità mi aumenta la perdita d'impresa ma non ho alcun importo a rimborso, devo comunque compilare un modulo per l'annualità? Il software dell'agenzia mi dice che non è possibile compilarlo se non inserisco l'importo a rimborso. 
In un certo senso il discorso fila perchè è appunto una "istanza di rimborso".
D' altra parte mi chiedo: come fa l'Agenzia a sapere che ho una maggiore perdita se non lo comunico? 
Grazie

----------


## spider

A me viene segnalato questo errore *(ERR 502)*, potete vedere anche i dati che ho inserito.......cosa ho sbagliato?
Manca qualcosa?

----------


## Lemansky

Ad occhio, le deduzioni sono più alte del costo del personale 2008
pertanto per quell'anno non hai nessuna incidenza del costo del lavoro sulla base imponibile (incidenza negativa infatti) pertanto non hai alcuna quota irap deducibile (a parte quella del 10% se sono presenti interessi passivi)

----------


## Lemansky

Vorrei tornare sugli argomenti, scusatemi se insisto:
- Credito irap per maggiori acconti versati -> come viene considerato???
- Versamenti a seguito di 36Bis, con rateizzazione o meno -> vanno considerati???

----------


## spider

> Ad occhio, le deduzioni sono più alte del costo del personale 2008
> pertanto per quell'anno non hai nessuna incidenza del costo del lavoro sulla base imponibile (incidenza negativa infatti) pertanto non hai alcuna quota irap deducibile (a parte quella del 10% se sono presenti interessi passivi)

  Grazie per l'aiuto.
Quindi forzo manulamente le deduzioni uguali al costo per avere spese personale 0 e incidenza a zero e bypassare l'errore? 
Nella colonna "10% Irap in assenza di interessi passivi" non ho messo niente perchè ogni hanno ha dedotto il 10% Irap ma c'erano sempre spese personale e interessi passivi, ho fatto in modo corretto?

----------


## MT75

> Vorrei tornare sugli argomenti, scusatemi se insisto:
> - Credito irap per maggiori acconti versati -> come viene considerato???
> - Versamenti a seguito di 36Bis, con rateizzazione o meno -> vanno considerati???

  Sono in arretrato su eventuali articoli recenti sul Sole 24 ore, l'articolo sul "Fisco" N.2 non aiuta. 
Personalmente ho deciso di considerare il credito irap come acconto per l'anno successivo ( se nn usato in F24) e dedurlo previa verifica dell'ulteriore capienza; se viene concesso di dedurre la quota di eventuali imposte versate in ravvedimento non vedo perchè eventuali acconti eccedenti dovrebbero perdere il beneficio. 
Nel mio caso personale nn ho versamenti da 36 bis da valutare, ma li considererei deducili, proprio per il motivo che se la deduzione è concessa per i ravvedimenti o per imposte definite in accertamento / contenzioso, troverei assurdo escludere i 36 bis. 
Entrambe le scelte credo siano logiche ( anche se portroppo sappiamo che nn si sa mai ...)

----------


## Lemansky

Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto,
qualcun altro si vuole esprimere con altre argomentazioni?

----------


## MT75

Buongiorno, ma sei sicura che il software blocchi la compilazione ? A me nn crea problemi
Mi pare che anche le istruzioni prevedano che in caso di perdita senza rimborso è sufficiente il rigo RI 4 per segnalare perdite che potranno essere usate per le annualità successive.

----------


## CONULENRI

> Salve a tutti, vorrei porre un quesito sul rimborso Irap: quando si deve inserire (rigo RI3) la quota del 10% già dedotta, ci si riferisce a quella relativa al solo costo del lavoro (in pratica il 10% del rigo RI3 precedente Irap sul personale) oppure si deve indicare lintero importo dellirap dedotta in Unico? Faccio questa domanda in quanto il software che sto utilizzando (Zucchetti) prende tutta lIrap già dedotta ma non sono convinto che sia corretto in quanto in tale modo, unazienda che abbia una bassa incidenza del costo del lavoro rispetto al valore della produzione non potrebbe mai chiedere lirap a rimborso in quanto lintera deduzione del 10% supererebbe lirap sul personale. Le istruzioni dellistanza, a mio parere, no chiariscono tale punto. Mi sapete dire il software che avete creato come effettua il calcolo?

   

> Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto,
> qualcun altro si vuole esprimere con altre argomentazioni?

  Qualcuno ha un parere sulla questione da me proposta?

----------


## MT75

Dalla lettura delle istruzioni dell'istanza io ho inteso che il rigo RI3 va compilato soltanto in presenza di deduzione 10 % effettuata negli anni pregressi in assenza totale di interessi passivi e/o oneri finanziari vari ( cioè in pratica la deduzione del 10 % era giustificata solo dal costo del lavoro). In pratica in presenza anche di un 1 solo euro di interessi passivi nn dedotti dall'irap le due agevolazioni si sommano / duplicano. Tale interpretazione pro contribuente è sostenuta anche dall'articolo sul Fisco nr 2/2013. 
Nel suo caso specifico c'è assenza di oneri finanziari ? Perchè in caso positivo la questione è già risolta; altrimenti cmq nel rigo RI3 va eventualmente inserita solo la quota di deduzione 10 % riferibile al costo del lavoro.

----------


## dani67

Volevo chiedere: nel caso di società di person,e e quindi non avendo calcolato ires nei modelli unico degli anni in questione, che cifre devo inserire nel foglio di calcolo in corrispondenza di tali voci? il reddito imponibile che viene poi ripartito tra i soci?
grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si ma scusami Barbara, il testo dice: "iscrizione a ruolo di imposte dovute per effetto della riliquidazione della dichiarazione" 
> e l'avviso bonario non è un ruolo

  Per me vanno messi anche quelli. Si tratta comunque di irap pagata.   

> Buongiorno a tutti, sto lavorando da qualche giorno sull'argomento istanze di rimborso Ires da Irap e non riesco a chiarirmi un dubbio; in caso di acconti versati in un determinato anno d'imposta in misura maggiore rispetto all'Irap di competenza, la deduzione / rimborso spetta solo fino al limite del costo, come nella deduzione del 10 , ma l'eccedenza ? Non sarà possibile dedurla nell'esercizio ma direi che sarà possibile farlo nell'esercizio successivo, considerando il credito Irap di partenza derivante dai maggiori acconti come versamento dell'anno successivo; tuttavia per come è composto il modello di istanza di rimborso mi è venuto il dubbio; ma mi sembrerebbe incredibile che eventuali acconti in eccesso siano non deducibili perchè in difetti sia del criterio di competenza che di quello di cassa ...

  L'irap rimborsabile non può superare quella dovuta; la regola che è valsa per il 10% di deduzione dell'irap pagata negli anni scorsi.   

> Salve a tutti, vorrei porre un quesito sul rimborso Irap: quando si deve inserire (rigo RI3) la quota del 10% già dedotta, ci si riferisce a quella relativa al solo costo del lavoro (in pratica il 10% del rigo RI3 precedente “Irap sul personale”) oppure si deve indicare l’intero importo dell’irap dedotta in Unico? Faccio questa domanda in quanto il software che sto utilizzando (Zucchetti) prende tutta l’Irap già dedotta ma non sono convinto che sia corretto in quanto in tale modo, un’azienda che abbia una bassa incidenza del costo del lavoro rispetto al valore della produzione non potrebbe mai chiedere l’irap a rimborso in quanto l’intera deduzione del 10% supererebbe l’irap sul personale. Le istruzioni dell’istanza, a mio parere, no chiariscono tale punto. Mi sapete dire il software che avete creato come effettua il calcolo?

  Il 10% si riferisce al totale dell'irap.   

> Volevo chiedere: nel caso di società di person,e e quindi non avendo calcolato ires nei modelli unico degli anni in questione, che cifre devo inserire nel foglio di calcolo in corrispondenza di tali voci? il reddito imponibile che viene poi ripartito tra i soci?
> grazie.

  Esattamente.

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

Le eccedenze di acconti rispetto all'imposta dell'esercizio costituiscono un credito compensabile in F24 e pertanto, quando viene utilizzato non si pone alcun problema di deduzione dello stesso. Il dubbio è invece legittimo nel caso in cui non viene compensato orizzontalmente ma verticalmente fuori F24. In questo caso mi pare opportuno considerare l'utilizzo verticale tra i versamenti IRAP dell'anno successivo. Una differente interpretazione genererebbe immotivate differenze tra situazioni sostanzialmente analoghe.

----------


## Lemansky

> Le eccedenze di acconti rispetto all'imposta dell'esercizio costituiscono un credito compensabile in F24 e pertanto, quando viene utilizzato non si pone alcun problema di deduzione dello stesso. Il dubbio è invece legittimo nel caso in cui non viene compensato orizzontalmente ma verticalmente fuori F24. In questo caso mi pare opportuno considerare l'utilizzo verticale tra i versamenti IRAP dell'anno successivo. Una differente interpretazione genererebbe immotivate differenze tra situazioni sostanzialmente analoghe.

  Cioè tu lo consideri come "irap pagata" nell'anno della compensazione in f24 (orizzontale)?  :Confused:  se dici così, mi trovi di tutt'altro avviso..

----------


## MT75

> Le eccedenze di acconti rispetto all'imposta dell'esercizio costituiscono un credito compensabile in F24 e pertanto, quando viene utilizzato non si pone alcun problema di deduzione dello stesso. Il dubbio è invece legittimo nel caso in cui non viene compensato orizzontalmente ma verticalmente fuori F24. In questo caso mi pare opportuno considerare l'utilizzo verticale tra i versamenti IRAP dell'anno successivo. Una differente interpretazione genererebbe immotivate differenze tra situazioni sostanzialmente analoghe.

  Condivido al 100 %

----------


## ale8683

Salve a tutti, sto usando il programma ed ho due quesiti. 
1) Un anno ho una perdita, quindi nella tabella di input dell'imponibile ires (rn5) immetto il valore negativo. La perdita viene riportata in RI4 col.1. ma nel rapporto sulla coerenza dei dati mi dice di controllare, se metto il valore della perdita positivo nonostante che poi ci sia imposta a credito non c'è nessun errore, ma determina un maggior rimborso, ma ritengo non sia la soluzione. 
2) nel caso in cui gli acconti siano eccedenti l'imposta dovuta io ho inserito l'eccedenza negli acconti succesivi, non per altro che l'eccedenza è stata usata in compensazione verticale determinato un versamento minore di quello dovuto. 
Qui mi nasce un forte dubbio circa il calcolo del programma, che calcola quanto versato per la percentuale (incidenza dei costi) da riportare in RI3 col.1. Avendo usato prima anche il programma dell' AE, nello stesso il programma dell'agenzia prende il minor valore tra il versato ed il dovuto, determinando di conseguenza un rimborso minore. Qual'è corretto? oppure l'eccedenza deve essere inserita nella stessa riga? 
Riporto di seguito il caso concreto per una più facile comprensione 
Saldo 2006= 2.263 (già calcolata la % di rilevanza)
Irap 2007= 6.068
Acconti versati= 7.722
% rilevanza= 73% 
- programma del "Commercialista Telematico" 
2.263 + (7722 x 73%) = 7.900 (RI3 col.1).... rimborso 2.607 
- Programma AE 
2.263 + (6.068 x 73%) = 6.693 (RI3 col.1).... rimborso 2.209 
Naturalmente se inserisco l'eccedenza nella stessa riga i valori diventano i medesimi.

----------


## Lemansky

Scusatemi ma se ho un credito irap per eccesso di versamenti e questo credito non lo utilizzo in compensazione con altra irap ma con imposte diverse, come posso considerare il versamento che costituirà questo credito, "deducibile" ??? 
Perchè con queste condizioni a questo punto (con incidenza del lavoro, per ipotesi del 30%) potrei versare 1milione di euro di acconto irap il 31/12
così potrei cmq utilizzarlo per qualsiasi compensazione già dal giorno successivo ed avere allo stesso tempo un costo deducibile per 300mila euro... 
o no?

----------


## MT75

Io ho inteso e condiviso il post di Cesare Tomassetti in questo senso: 
- 1)   se il credito irap è compensato in F24 con imposte diverse ovviamente non potrà essere dedotto;
- 2)   se il credito irap è compensato in modo esplicito in F24 per "versare" gli acconti Irap, il credito stesso l'anno successivo non si considera    perchè gli acconti  ( compensati e / o cash) sono stati completamente versati con F 24 e il credito stesso è stato riversato negli stessi acconti;
- 3)   se il credito è compensato "internamente" in dichiarazione invece andrà considerato come acconto per l'anno successivo perchè gli acconti eventualmente versati cash sono stati versati già nettati del credito.

----------


## Lemansky

In questo senso, ovviamente lo condivido anche io...
ma la lettura che avevo dato al post precedente di Tomassetti non mi sembrava questa..
avrò sicuramente capito male io..

----------


## squeak

> Foglio di Calcolo Rimborso IRES da maggior deduzione IRAP su costi del personale http://www.commercialistatelematico....uale_uso-1.pdf 
> A partire dal periodo dimposta in corso al 31 dicembre 2012, lIrap relativa alle spese per il personale, dipendente e assimilato, è deducibile dalla base imponibile Irpef e Ires (articolo 2, comma 1, decreto legge n. 201/2011).
> Il beneficio può essere recuperato anche per gli anni precedenti per i quali è ancora possibile richiedere il rimborso delle maggiori imposte sui redditi, calcolate senza la deduzione della quota di Irap (articolo 2, comma 1-quater, decreto legge n. 201/2011). A tale scopo, occorre presentare istanza di rimborso utilizzando il modello approvato con il provvedimento del direttore dellAgenzia delle Entrate del 17 dicembre 2012.
> A partire dal 18 gennaio 2013 (per la regione Marche e successivamente per le altre aree) sarà possibile presentare le istanze telematiche per il rimborso delle imposte dirette relative alla deduzione dell'IRAP relativa ai costi del personale per le annualità dal 2007 al 2011 (per soggetti con esercizio corrispondente allanno solare).
> Il software reso disponibile dall'Agenzia delle Entrate potrà essere utilizzato per l'inserimento e linvio dei dati che, tuttavia, necessitano di numerose elaborazioni preliminari.
> Il foglio di calcolo Rimborso IRES da maggior deduzione IRAP su costi del personale supporta lutente nella raccolta e nella elaborazione dei dati utili per le istanze di rimborso.
> Il file è compatibile con Excel versione 2007 e successivi.

  Il foglio di calcolo permette di gestire anche le domande d rimborso irpef?

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> Scusatemi ma se ho un credito irap per eccesso di versamenti e questo credito non lo utilizzo in compensazione con altra irap ma con imposte diverse, come posso considerare il versamento che costituirà questo credito, "deducibile" ??? 
> Perchè con queste condizioni a questo punto (con incidenza del lavoro, per ipotesi del 30%) potrei versare 1milione di euro di acconto irap il 31/12
> così potrei cmq utilizzarlo per qualsiasi compensazione già dal giorno successivo ed avere allo stesso tempo un costo deducibile per 300mila euro... 
> o no?

  
L'irap versata è deducibile fino a concorrenza dell'imposta dovuta.
Ciò significa che ai fini della deduzione viene considerato il minore tra l'acconto versato e l'imposta dovuta.

----------


## ale8683

> L'irap versata è deducibile fino a concorrenza dell'imposta dovuta.
> Ciò significa che ai fini della deduzione viene considerato il minore tra l'acconto versato e l'imposta dovuta.

  Hai letto il mio post precedente? allora il programma calcola in maniera errata? perchè nel mio caso non prende il minore importo (come fa il programma dell'AE), a meno che non indichi l'eccedenza dell'acconto nell'apposita colonna, ma le istruzioni dicevano di immettere l'eccedenza a partire dal più recente...

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> Hai letto il mio post precedente? allora il programma calcola in maniera errata? perchè nel mio caso non prende il minore importo (come fa il programma dell'AE), a meno che non indichi l'eccedenza dell'acconto nell'apposita colonna, ma le istruzioni dicevano di immettere l'eccedenza a partire dal più recente...

  
Non so risponderti, io l'ho calcolato a mano perchè dovevo spedire i primi due cluster e i programmi non erano ancora pronti.
Le istruzioni ministeriali dicono questo, tutti i testi dicono questo, e io mi sono comportata in questo modo.

----------


## nadia

segnalo un utilissimo intervento curato dal Dott. Cesare Tomasetti, pubblicato oggi sul Commercialista Telematico e accessibile da tutti, non è riservato agli utenti abbonati, è libero:  Rimborsi IRAP: la check list dei controlli da eseguire prima (e post) invio - clicca QUI

----------


## batclick2003

Chiedo scusa ma qualcuno mi saprebbe fare chiarezza in base al seguente problema interpretativo: le scadenze ad esempio per il Piemonte sono due, una per le persone fisiche e una per le persone non fisiche. Ora con persone fisiche si intendono le persone fisiche unicamente esercenti arti e professioni o imprese e quindi titolari di partita iva o invece si includono anche le persone fisiche socie di società di persone?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chiedo scusa ma qualcuno mi saprebbe fare chiarezza in base al seguente problema interpretativo: le scadenze ad esempio per il Piemonte sono due, una per le persone fisiche e una per le persone non fisiche. Ora con persone fisiche si intendono le persone fisiche unicamente esercenti arti e professioni o imprese e quindi titolari di partita iva o invece si includono anche le persone fisiche socie di società di persone?

  E come si fa ad azzardare una risposta simile ?  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

Per spider: Il software non è testato per openoffice. Ad ogni modo è sufficiente sbloccare il foglio (senza password) e reimmettere la formula della somma di colonna. Non comprendo invece nell'input dei dati IRAP l'importo negativo delle spese personale 2008.

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Qualcuno ha un parere sulla questione da me proposta?

  Va dedotto l'intero importo, ma solo in assenza di interessi passivi.

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Cioè tu lo consideri come "irap pagata" nell'anno della compensazione in f24 (orizzontale)?  se dici così, mi trovi di tutt'altro avviso..

  Non mi sono spiegato bene: se l'IRAP a credito nell'anno "x" è stata utilizzata in compensazione orizzontale in F24 con altre imposte nell'anno "x+1" è corretto non dedurla in quanto è "come se" non fosse stata mai pagata. Non si deduce semplicemente perché non costituisce un costo ma un semplice movimento finanziario (versamento -> credito -> compensazione -> zero credito).

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Salve a tutti, sto usando il programma ed ho due quesiti. 
> 1) Un anno ho una perdita, quindi nella tabella di input dell'imponibile ires (rn5) immetto il valore negativo. La perdita viene riportata in RI4 col.1. ma nel rapporto sulla coerenza dei dati mi dice di controllare, se metto il valore della perdita positivo nonostante che poi ci sia imposta a credito non c'è nessun errore, ma determina un maggior rimborso, ma ritengo non sia la soluzione. 
> 2) nel caso in cui gli acconti siano eccedenti l'imposta dovuta io ho inserito l'eccedenza negli acconti succesivi, non per altro che l'eccedenza è stata usata in compensazione verticale determinato un versamento minore di quello dovuto. 
> Qui mi nasce un forte dubbio circa il calcolo del programma, che calcola quanto versato per la percentuale (incidenza dei costi) da riportare in RI3 col.1. Avendo usato prima anche il programma dell' AE, nello stesso il programma dell'agenzia prende il minor valore tra il versato ed il dovuto, determinando di conseguenza un rimborso minore. Qual'è corretto? oppure l'eccedenza deve essere inserita nella stessa riga? 
> Riporto di seguito il caso concreto per una più facile comprensione 
> Saldo 2006= 2.263 (già calcolata la % di rilevanza)
> Irap 2007= 6.068
> Acconti versati= 7.722
> % rilevanza= 73% 
> ...

  Inviami il foglio in questione al mio indirizzo: mail@studiotomassetti.com

----------


## ale8683

> Non mi sono spiegato bene: se l'IRAP a credito nell'anno "x" è stata utilizzata in compensazione orizzontale in F24 con altre imposte nell'anno "x+1" è corretto non dedurla in quanto è "come se" non fosse stata mai pagata. Non si deduce semplicemente perché non costituisce un costo ma un semplice movimento finanziario (versamento -> credito -> compensazione -> zero credito).

  Di conseguenza anche gli acconti compensati verticalmente non devono essere riportati... fin'ora ho fatto così giusto?

----------


## batclick2003

> E come si fa ad azzardare una risposta simile ?

  Chiedo scusa per il quesito banale, però nello stesso tempo potrei avere una spiegazione di questa risposta così ermetica?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chiedo scusa per il quesito banale, però nello stesso tempo potrei avere una spiegazione di questa risposta così ermetica?

  Il tuo nopn è affatto un quesito banale, così come la mia non voleva essere una risposta ermetica.
Intendevo dire che la risposta la può dare solo l'ade. Io nel dubbio considererei la data più prossima.

----------


## pedro123

Salve,
un'informazione sulla compilazione del modello.
In ipotesi di srl con primo esercizio 1/05/2008 - 31/12/2009 (gli esercizi successivi sono tutti coincidenti con l'anno solare) mi sembra di capire che occorre compilare l'anno di inizio dell'esercizio.
Nel caso concreto dovrei compilare l'anno 2008 per il primo esercizio, lasciare in bianco l'anno 2009 e poi compilare gli anni 2010 e 2011.
E' corretto?
Grazie
Pietro.

----------


## ale8683

salve, è capitato a qualcuno il caso in cui le deduzioni sono superiori al costo del lavoro? la percentuale è negativa...

----------


## Lemansky

> salve, è capitato a qualcuno il caso in cui le deduzioni sono superiori al costo del lavoro? la percentuale è negativa...

  significa che non c'è incidenza della quota "lavoro" nella base imponibile irap 
pertanto tutta l'irap pagata per quella è indeducibile -> nessun rimborso

----------


## cinzia2642

> Il tuo nopn è affatto un quesito banale, così come la mia non voleva essere una risposta ermetica.
> Intendevo dire che la risposta la può dare solo l'ade. Io nel dubbio considererei la data più prossima.

  lunedì devo inviare le persone fisiche e martedì le società. se lunedì invio l'istanza dei soci della società di persone e poi martedì la società non invia l'istanza, cosa succede ? I soci hanno comunque diritto al rimborso ? grazie

----------


## CONULENRI

Salve a tutti, su Italia Oggi del 31 gennaio nelle risposte degli esperti del giornale, si dice che nel valutare la presenza degli interessi passivi e degli oneri assimilati si ritiene che "si debba fare sempre comunque riferimento al valore netto dato dalla somma algebrica delle due componenti (attiva e passiva) di natura finanziaria". In pratica se ho interessi passivi ma gli interessi attivi sono maggiori, devo comunque indicare nel rigo IR3 la deduzione del 10%. Cosa ne pensate, in quanto le istruzione letteralmente parlano solo di interessi passivi e oneri finanziari e non fanno alcun riferimento a tale somma algebrica?

----------


## Lemansky

Che è l'ennesima "trappola" di una legge scritta con i piedi

----------


## gianlu.fanu

Buongiorno, un chiarimento se possibile. La procedura telematica per le PF della Toscana apre oggi alle 12.00. Se invio nei prossimi giorni potrei rischiare di non rientrare più nel rimborso "causa esaurimento plafond" oppure è indifferente entro 60 giorni il momento in cui viene inviato, perché comunque - se ne sussistono i requisiti - si ha comunque diritto al rimborso? Leggendo il provvedimento del direttore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non mi è chiara la cosa...
Grazie mille in anticipo

----------


## Evasore Eretico

da quanto ho letto l'ordine di invio determina solo l'ordine di erogazione dei rimborsi ma tutti saranno soddisfatti in egual misura.

----------


## Cyan84

Mi sembra di aver capito che i compensi amministratori (ed i relativi contributi) possono essere compresi nel costo del personale. E quindi essere recuperata l'irap versata su di essi.
Cià puo valere anche per i compensi per gli associati in partecipazione (ed i relativi contributi)?

----------


## TaniaM

Buonasera,
volevo sottoporvi un paio di quesiti....sono domande che mi sono sorte durante la compilazione dell'istanza:
1 - i soci di una soc.tà di persone presentano la propria istana per recuperare maggior irpef versato, devono compilare la sez. II dell'istanza con i dati dei versamenti (totali e non in base alle quote di partecipazione) che ha fatto la società (considerando che già la soc.tà presenterà un'itanza con tutti i dati)?
2 - sempre nel caso di una società di persone che dai vari calcoli risultano maggiori perdite da riportare e da utilizzare il primo anno disponibile possibile, dovranno anche i soci compilare l'istanza con la 'quota' di perdita di propria competenza? 
Grazie mille

----------


## ergo3

Buon giorno,
ho acquistato il programmino del CT.
Resta il dubbio sul caso in cui risultasse un credito IRAP (es.2007) da dichiarazione utilizzato in compensazione "interna" (senza F24, in dichiarazione) nell'esercizio successivo (es.2008). Tale importo viene riportato nel quadro IR (mod.IRAP PER il 2008) quale "Eccedenza risultante dalla precedente dichiarazione" e ne riduce il saldo dell'anno stesso.
Il ragionamento è questo:
- tale eccedenza di versamento in acconto non rileverà in deduzione nel 2007;
- nel 2008 tale somma riduce gli importi in acconto da versare in F24 nel corso dell'anno, tanto che verrà effettivamente versato in f24 solo una parte dell'acconto stesso;
- il dott. Tomassetti, per quel che ho compreso, sostiene che il credito derivante dalla precedente dichiarazione, compensato internamente debba essere considerato e compreso nel rigo RI3 Col.1. 
Tale interpretazione mi trova in accordo ma ho una perplessità sull'incrocio e sull'incoerenza di quel dato RI3 col.2 con gli F24 in carico all'ADE.
Che ne pensate?

----------


## Reggy

io avrei un dubbio sui ravvedimenti: li considerati per cassa o per competenza?
es. saldo 2008 versato con ravvedimento nel 2010, io lo considererei nel rimborso per l'anno 2010, in proporzione alle spese per il personale del 2008, e come tetto il dovuto per l'anno 2008...che ne dite?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io avrei un dubbio sui ravvedimenti: li considerati per cassa o per competenza?
> es. saldo 2008 versato con ravvedimento nel 2010, io lo considererei nel rimborso per l'anno 2010, in proporzione alle spese per il personale del 2008, e come tetto il dovuto per l'anno 2008...che ne dite?

  Esattamente.

----------


## palotino

Un dubbio, bisogno considerare le spese per il personale al netto delle deduzioni, di cui all'arti.11, effettivamente spettanti anche se non fruite?
In definitiva se per errore non hi riportato alcuna deduzione per lavoro dipendente in Unico come mi devo comportare ora?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un dubbio, bisogno considerare le spese per il personale al netto delle deduzioni, di cui all'arti.11, effettivamente spettanti anche se non fruite?
> In definitiva se per errore non hi riportato alcuna deduzione per lavoro dipendente in Unico come mi devo comportare ora?
> Grazie

  Bisogna considerare le spese per il personale al netto delle deduzioni, ex art.11, solo se fruite.

----------


## ergo3

Salve di nuovo  :Wink: 
Secondo voi se:
1. in dichiatazione originaria è evidenziata una perdita d'esercizio di 100.000
2. con la deduzione dell'IRAP si determina una maggior perdita di € 20.000 
nel rigo RI4(Maggiore perdita rideterminata) alla colonna 1 si dovrà inserire € 20.000 ovvero € 120.000?

----------


## palotino

> Bisogna considerare le spese per il personale al netto delle deduzioni, ex art.11, solo se fruite.

  Grazie infinite per la risposta, il dubbio mi è venuto poichè nelle istruzioni è scritto esplicitamente deduzioni "spettanti" per legge e quindi pensavo indipendentemente se fruite o meno

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve di nuovo 
> Secondo voi se:
> 1. in dichiatazione originaria è evidenziata una perdita d'esercizio di 100.000
> 2. con la deduzione dell'IRAP si determina una maggior perdita di € 20.000 
> nel rigo RI4(Maggiore perdita rideterminata) alla colonna 1 si dovrà inserire € 20.000 ovvero € 120.000?

  Se ergo3 ha il dubbio che possa essere 20.000 un motivo ci sarà ..... cosa mi sfugge?

----------


## ergo3

> Se ergo3 ha il dubbio che possa essere 20.000 un motivo ci sarà ..... cosa mi sfugge?

  Sto approfondendo la cosa. Mi tradisce la dicitura, nelle istruzioni, "vanno indicate le maggiori perdite d'impresa rideterminate" a seguito della deduzione irap accompagnata da quanto scrive l'assonime "Sul punto, Assonome (circolare n. 1 del 2013) ha precisato che, da un punto di vista prettamente pratico, l'istanza in commento sostituisce la dichiarazione rettificativa a favore , "ufficializzando" il dato di una maggiore perdita riportabile a nuovo ed utilizzabile a partire dal modello Unico 2013". 
Ma perchè sono fatto così?
Se il programmino non mi avesse detto di inserire solamente   20.000, io avrei tranquillamente inserito  120.000.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se il programmino non mi avesse detto di inserire solamente €  20.000, io avrei tranquillamente inserito € 120.000.

  
L'avrei fatto anche io.
Contatta l'autore del programmino e fatti spiegare perchè il software non ammette alternative.

----------


## Four

Domanda stupida: pf si intendono anche società di persone? 
Secondo voi ha senso mandare la pf l'8 e la pnf (societa' di persone) il 18 (nel mio caso sono queste le scadenze)?  
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Domanda stupida: pf si intendono anche società di persone? 
> Secondo voi ha senso mandare la pf l'8 e la pnf (societa' di persone) il 18 (nel mio caso sono queste le scadenze)?  
> Grazie!

  E' un quesito al quale ho già risposto....   

> Intendevo dire che la risposta la può dare solo l'ade. Io nel dubbio considererei la data più prossima.

----------


## Four

Aggiungerei che è una risposta che l'ade non è in grado di dare siccome ho gia' chiesto..

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Aggiungerei che è una risposta che l'ade non è in grado di dare siccome ho gia' chiesto..

  Non avevo dubbi. Il senso della mia risposta è che in queste situazioni non si può prendere una decisione autonomamente; meglio non rischiare.

----------


## paolab

Quanto chiediamo ai clienti per queste pratiche? Il 3% del l'importo a rimborso, con un minimo?

----------


## paolab

da un calcolo molto spannometrico mi viene che il recupero è pari a 1.000 euro per dipendente (sui cinque anni complessivi)
quindi azienda (in utile) che occupa 10 dipendenti ha diritto a rimborso 10.000 euro...
più o meno vi quadrano questi numeri?

----------


## roby

si, può essere una valida indicazione un compenso del 3% dell'importo del rimborso, direi con un minimo di 150/200 euro. Cosa ne dite?

----------


## Four

> Non avevo dubbi. Il senso della mia risposta è che in queste situazioni non si può prendere una decisione autonomamente; meglio non rischiare.

  Infatti non volevo essere scortese nei tuoi confronti. Invece il discorso Ace è da verificare? Siccome cambia l'utile (nel senso che si abbassa) teoricamente dovrebbe cambiare anche l'ace o sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> si, può essere una valida indicazione un compenso del 3% dell'importo del rimborso, direi con un minimo di 150/200 euro. Cosa ne dite?

  Io farei due casi: quello del rimborso per soggetti ires non trasparenti, e quello di tutti gli altri. Per i secondi, infatti, c'è da calcolare la differenza di Irpef, che ad occhio non mi sembra uno scherzo... Il minimo che proponi va bene per i primi.   

> Infatti non volevo essere scortese nei tuoi confronti. Invece il discorso Ace è da verificare? Siccome cambia l'utile (nel senso che si abbassa) teoricamente dovrebbe cambiare anche l'ace o sbaglio?

  Non sbagli.

----------


## Four

> Io farei due casi: quello del rimborso per soggetti ires non trasparenti, e quello di tutti gli altri. Per i secondi, infatti, c'è da calcolare la differenza di Irpef, che ad occhio non mi sembra uno scherzo... Il minimo che proponi va bene per i primi.   
> Non sbagli.

  L'hai cambiato tu?
Ma scusa, riflettendo, questa è una agevolazione fiscale, l'ace va sui dati civilistici. Secondo me non c'entra nulla. Mi perdo qualcosa?

----------


## beck

> Buon giorno,
> ho acquistato il programmino del CT.
> Resta il dubbio sul caso in cui risultasse un credito IRAP (es.2007) da dichiarazione utilizzato in compensazione "interna" (senza F24, in dichiarazione) nell'esercizio successivo (es.2008). Tale importo viene riportato nel quadro IR (mod.IRAP PER il 2008) quale "Eccedenza risultante dalla precedente dichiarazione" e ne riduce il saldo dell'anno stesso.
> Il ragionamento è questo:
> - tale eccedenza di versamento in acconto non rileverà in deduzione nel 2007;
> - nel 2008 tale somma riduce gli importi in acconto da versare in F24 nel corso dell'anno, tanto che verrà effettivamente versato in f24 solo una parte dell'acconto stesso;
> - il dott. Tomassetti, per quel che ho compreso, sostiene che il credito derivante dalla precedente dichiarazione, compensato internamente debba essere considerato e compreso nel rigo RI3 Col.1. 
> Tale interpretazione mi trova in accordo ma ho una perplessità sull'incrocio e sull'incoerenza di quel dato RI3 col.2 con gli F24 in carico all'ADE.
> Che ne pensate?

  Su questo argomento, recentemente una società ha ricevuto il rimborso ires 185/2008 e l'agenzia non ho riconosciuto parte del rimborso perché un anno la società aveva compensato internamente i versamenti irap, riconoscendogli solo quello effettivamente versato in F24.

----------


## TaniaM

> Buonasera,
> volevo sottoporvi un paio di quesiti....sono domande che mi sono sorte durante la compilazione dell'istanza:
> 1 - i soci di una soc.tà di persone presentano la propria istana per recuperare maggior irpef versato, devono compilare la sez. II dell'istanza con i dati dei versamenti (totali e non in base alle quote di partecipazione) che ha fatto la società (considerando che già la soc.tà presenterà un'itanza con tutti i dati)?
> 2 - sempre nel caso di una società di persone che dai vari calcoli risultano maggiori perdite da riportare e da utilizzare il primo anno disponibile possibile, dovranno anche i soci compilare l'istanza con la 'quota' di perdita di propria competenza? 
> Grazie mille

  Buonasera,
ho scritto questo quesito l'altro giorno....c'è nessuno che può chiarirmi le idee? :-) 
Grazie e buon lavoro a tutti
Tania

----------


## Cyan84

Ma l'eventuale credito derivante da minor contributo di solidarietà si puo chiederea rimborso? Mi sembra non ci siano spazi per questo nell'istanza...cosa ne dite?
Inoltre non ho capito il discorso dell'ACE.
Ho il caso di un cliente che inserendo la nuova maggior deduzione va piu a debito di prima....ma non ha senso....centra forse l'Ace in qualche modo?

----------


## romanogiuseppe2@tin.it

Ho seri dubbi sul calcolo del rimborso per ditte individuali

----------


## marbe

Salve a tutti! Non mi è chiaro se bisogna tener conto della deduzione forfetaria del 10% in unico (applicata in virtù di interessi passivi sostenuti in concomitanza con il costo per dipendenti)  al fine del calcolo del rimborso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti! Non mi è chiaro se bisogna tener conto della deduzione forfetaria del 10% in unico (applicata in virtù di interessi passivi sostenuti in concomitanza con il costo per dipendenti)  al fine del calcolo del rimborso.

  Le istruzioni sono chiare: del 10% occorre tenerne conto - e quindi scomputarlo dai versamenti deducibili ai fini dell'irap - solo se non si sono sostenuti, nell'anno di riferimento, interessi passivi.
Nell'altro caso, ossia di esistenza di interessi passivi, il 10% già dedotto "si deduce di nuovo".

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Su questo argomento, recentemente una società ha ricevuto il rimborso ires 185/2008 e l'agenzia non ho riconosciuto parte del rimborso perché un anno la società aveva compensato internamente i versamenti irap, riconoscendogli solo quello effettivamente versato in F24.

  La cosa è molto strana in quanto la compensazione verticale dovrebbe essere a tutti gli effetti equiparata al versamento ed alla compensazione orizzontale. Ogni diverso orientamento porterebbe ad una disparità di trattamento tra situazioni sostanzialmente identiche. Riporto un parere riferito all'analogo problema dei versamenti da considerare nella deduzione forfetaria 10% degli interessi passivi:  _"Si ritiene che nel concetto di “IRAP versata” debbano ricomprendersi non solo i versamenti diretti di IRAP eseguiti mediante il modello F24 (ed evidenziati con i codici tributo 3800, 3812 e 3813), ma anche i versamenti di IRAP oggetto di “compensazione verticale” con crediti d’imposta IRAP, ovvero oggetto di “compensazione orizzontale” con altri imposte, tributi e contributi, giacché la compensazione deve considerarsi a tutti gli effetti e, dunque anche ai fini della disciplina in esame, come modalità di versamento dell’IRAP (al riguardo cfr. anche Circolare Assonime n. 14 del 26/03/2009)."_

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Ma l'eventuale credito derivante da minor contributo di solidarietà si puo chiederea rimborso? Mi sembra non ci siano spazi per questo nell'istanza...cosa ne dite?
> Inoltre non ho capito il discorso dell'ACE.
> Ho il caso di un cliente che inserendo la nuova maggior deduzione va piu a debito di prima....ma non ha senso....centra forse l'Ace in qualche modo?

  Poiché la deduzione ACE può essere effettuata nei limiti del reddito imponibile, può accadere che la maggior deduzione IRAP 2011 riduca il reddito ad un livello inferiore all'ACE originariamente dedotta. Ciò risulta frequente soprattutto nelle immobiliari di famiglia costituite sotto forma di società di persone e con patrimonio netto particolarmente elevato, ma non è escluso anche in altri casi in cui il reddito 2011 sia stato particolarmente basso e vi siano state ricapitalizzazioni nell'esercizio. Dall'istanza di rimborso emergerà minore IRES/IRPEF, ma il risparmio di imposta dovrà "fermarsi" quando la base imponibile raggiunge il livello dell'ACE. A quel punto, anziché minore IRES/IRPEF, si genera una eccedenza ACE la cui indicazione non è prevista nel modello. Probabilmente saremo autorizzati ad evidenziarla in Unico 2013, ma non mi risulta che vi siano stati chiarimenti ufficiali. 
Puoi trovare un esempio di quanto ti ho detto nel caso 2 riportato nella guida al software:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....le_uso-rev.pdf

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Ho seri dubbi sul calcolo del rimborso per ditte individuali

  Che genere di dubbi?

----------


## NICOTIT

Buongiorno.
Sto utilizzando il softare del commercialista telematico per generare l'istanza.
Un dubbio: la deduzione del 10% dell'irap, ad esempio fruita nell'unico 2011 redditi 2010 deve essere indicata nella pagina versamenti al rigo corrispondente al saldo 2010 (pagato a giugno 2011)?
Grazie per la vs. risposta.
Buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno.
> Sto utilizzando il softare del commercialista telematico per generare l'istanza.
> Un dubbio: la deduzione del 10% dell'irap, ad esempio fruita nell'unico 2011 redditi 2010 deve essere indicata nella pagina versamenti al rigo corrispondente al saldo 2010 (pagato a giugno 2011)?
> Grazie per la vs. risposta.
> Buon lavoro a tutti.

  La deduzione del 10% dell'irap:
- va indicata in RI3 colonna 2, se nell'anno in questione l'impresa NON ha sostenuto interessi passivi;
- non va indicata da nessuna parte, se nell'anno in questione l'impresa ha sostenuto interessi passivi.

----------


## crisne

Altri dubbi... calcoli già fatti e verificato tutto.
Prima mando l'istanza della società, poi quella dei soci con l'importo chiesto a rimborso.
ma:
- per la società: compilando il modello con il sw dell'ade, nella sezione II cogliono i versamenti effettuati nell'anno e le spese del personale, alla fine questo importo il software lo riporta direttamente nel rigo RI3. 
Domanda banale, ma l'importo rideterminato? dov'è che si mette?
- per i soci: basta compilare RI5-RI6-RI7? o dobbiamo riportare anche i dati Irap della società?
scusate ma non riesco a capire più nulla, sto entranto nel caos totale! 
Grazie

----------


## roby

preciso che il software è acquistabile dalla pagina: Foglio di calcolo rimborso IRES da deduzione IRAP
*** 
la presentazione si trova alla pagina: http://www.commercialistatelematico....le_uso-rev.pdf
***

----------


## ANDRE74

buongiorno inserendo versamenti irap programmino mi da errore acconti eccedenti , la differenza tra irap dell anno e il versato non corrisponde proprio esattamente al credito irap . tale cifra è leggermente diversa di qualche decina di euro cosa devo fare:
inserire manualmente tale cifra anche se legg diversa a credito finale
 ( cifra da diff colonne)
o
 inserire manualmente  credito da dichiarazione irap  ma diverso da differenza colonne e darà errore .....
i miei crediti sono stati tutti compensati in f24 per ires o irap 
poi in complilazione modelli il rigo RI5 col 5 crediti imposta non so se devo compilarlo in caso di crediti anno precedente compensati l'anno successivo 
grazie a tutti

----------


## crisne

Roby, quindi se non acquisto questo foglio di calcolo non ricevo aiuto?
Ok.... vedrò quel che posso fare (magari riesco a convincere il mio capo...)

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> - per la società: compilando il modello con il sw dell'ade, nella sezione II cogliono i versamenti effettuati nell'anno e le spese del personale, alla fine questo importo il software lo riporta direttamente nel rigo RI3. 
> Domanda banale, ma l'importo rideterminato? dov'è che si mette?

  Se la società non è trasparente, l'eventuale imposta a debito rideterminata va in RI5 col.3
l'eventuale imposta a credito rideterminata va in RI5 col. 4
mentre in col.6 va l'importo chiesto a rimborso dato dalla differenza tra il debito originario e il debito rideterminato oppure dalla differenza tra il credito rideterminato e il credito originario oppure ancora dalla somma algebrica del debito originario con il credito rideterminato.
Se la società è trasparente devi riempire solo RI3 ed RI8, avendo cura di barrare la casella 3 del rigo RI2.   

> - per i soci: basta compilare RI5-RI6-RI7? o dobbiamo riportare anche i dati Irap della società?

  
per i soci partecipanti ad un soggetto trasparente bisogna riportare il codice fiscale del soggetto trasparente nel campo 2 del rigo RI2 e compilare RI5-6-7. Solo nel caso in cui, il soggetto partecipante ha effettuato versamenti irap in nome proprio (perchè evidentemente titolare di partita iva) allora vanno compilati anche RI3 ed RI8.

----------


## roby

> Roby, quindi se non acquisto questo foglio di calcolo non ricevo aiuto?
> Ok.... vedrò quel che posso fare (magari riesco a convincere il mio capo...)

  no...  :Smile:  
non volevo dire quello...
qui sul forum chiunque può scrivere, non devi necessariamente aver acquistato il software!!
Il forum è libero per tutti
(comunque se lo compri ci fa piacere!)
come ci fa piacere che gli utenti del forum si abbonino alla consultazione del sito del Commercialista telematico, è solo grazie agli abbonamenti che riusciamo a tenere in vita il servizio:  Registrati  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ANDRE74

io come studio l'ho comperato il vs programmino ma alla mia domanda sul forum di stamattina non ha risposto nessuno...........................................  ......ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io come studio l'ho comperato il vs programmino ma alla mia domanda sul forum di stamattina non ha risposto nessuno...........................................  ......ciao

  Se scorri i post di questo tread, trovi l'email di Tomassetti, l'autore del software.

----------


## Tomassetti

> La deduzione del 10% dell'irap:
> - va indicata in RI3 colonna 2, se nell'anno in questione l'impresa NON ha sostenuto interessi passivi;
> - non va indicata da nessuna parte, se nell'anno in questione l'impresa ha sostenuto interessi passivi.

  Perfetto Danilo. Con riferimento al software del CT la deduzione va indicata nel foglio "2.versamenti" in uno qualsiasi dei righi relativi ai versamenti effettuati nell'anno (saldo, acconto, ravvedimento, etc.), sempre e solo nel caso che non esistano interessi passivi eccedenti quelli attivi. Per verificare se si è operato correttamente, controllare che nel foglio 3, in corrispondenza del campo RI3 col. 2 sia stato riportato l'importo effettivamente dedotto in RF.

----------


## Tomassetti

> buongiorno inserendo versamenti irap programmino mi da errore acconti eccedenti , la differenza tra irap dell anno e il versato non corrisponde proprio esattamente al credito irap . tale cifra è leggermente diversa di qualche decina di euro cosa devo fare:
> inserire manualmente tale cifra anche se legg diversa a credito finale
>  ( cifra da diff colonne)
> o
>  inserire manualmente  credito da dichiarazione irap  ma diverso da differenza colonne e darà errore .....
> i miei crediti sono stati tutti compensati in f24 per ires o irap 
> poi in complilazione modelli il rigo RI5 col 5 crediti imposta non so se devo compilarlo in caso di crediti anno precedente compensati l'anno successivo 
> grazie a tutti

  Chiedo scusa Andrea, di solito le richieste piú urgenti mi vengono inoltrate per email. Ad ogni modo, nella colonna di INPUT "inserire eccedenze acconti" va inserita esattamente la differenza positiva (ove si verifichi) tra gli acconti effettivamente versati e l'IRAP effettivamente dovuta per l'esercizio, come inseriti nelle 2 colonne presenti. Il campo RI 5 col. 5, come specificato nelle istruzioni ministeriali, non riguarda invece i normali crediti IRES/IRPEF che emergono dalla dichiarazione, ma i seguenti:
- il maggior valore residuo per i crediti d’imposta per il riacquisto della prima casa e per l’incremento dell’occupazione (non derivante da quadro RU) rispetto a quello indicato nel quadro RN della dichiarazione del periodo di imposta considerato.
- la quota non più capiente dei crediti d’imposta derivanti dal quadro RU riportabili nei periodi di imposta successivi utilizzati in diminuzione dell’imposta originariamente dichiarata nel quadro RN;
- il credito di imposta per redditi prodotti all’estero (art. 165 del Tuir). Si deve, infatti, tener conto, con il segno negativo e sempre che non già considerato compilando il rigo RI7, del minor reddito complessivo ricalcolato relativo al periodo d’imposta in cui il reddito estero è stato prodotto e, conseguentemente, del minor credito d’imposta spettante. 
Ad ogni modo, se hai ancora qualche dubbio, inviami il file da te compilato all'indirizzo personale mail@studiotomassetti.com

----------


## nadia

per chi fosse interessato il software è acquistabile collegandosi alla pagina:  Foglio di calcolo rimborso IRES da deduzione IRAP

----------


## marbe

Salve a tutti! Dalle istruzioni non mi è chiaro qual'è il primo versamento irap da considerare ai fini del rimborso, perchè le istruzioni dicono: "il contribuente può richieder a rimborso...dal 28 dicembre 2007 (per i versamenti in acconto il termine decorre dal momento del versamento del saldo)". Quindi io devo considerare a partire dal versamento effettuato a giugno 2008?
Poi, nel caso di società trasparente con due soci, devo presentare 3 istanze di rimborso? 1 per la società, ed una per ciascuno dei soci?

----------


## crisne

Grazie Roby! 
Il mio 'problema' è riuscire a far capire agli altri che certe spese ti aiutano....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti! Dalle istruzioni non mi è chiaro qual'è il primo versamento irap da considerare ai fini del rimborso, perchè le istruzioni dicono: "il contribuente può richieder a rimborso...dal 28 dicembre 2007 (per i versamenti in acconto il termine decorre dal momento del versamento del saldo)". Quindi io devo considerare a partire dal versamento effettuato a giugno 2008?
> Poi, nel caso di società trasparente con due soci, devo presentare 3 istanze di rimborso? 1 per la società, ed una per ciascuno dei soci?

  
Io sto considerando dai 3812 e 3813 del 2007.

----------


## crisne

[/QUOTE]  

> Se la società non è trasparente, l'eventuale imposta a debito rideterminata va in RI5 col.3
> l'eventuale imposta a credito rideterminata va in RI5 col. 4
> mentre in col.6 va l'importo chiesto a rimborso dato dalla differenza tra il debito originario e il debito rideterminato oppure dalla differenza tra il credito rideterminato e il credito originario oppure ancora dalla somma algebrica del debito originario con il credito rideterminato.
> Se la società è trasparente devi riempire solo RI3 ed RI8, avendo cura di barrare la casella 3 del rigo RI2.    
> per i soci partecipanti ad un soggetto trasparente bisogna riportare il codice fiscale del soggetto trasparente nel campo 2 del rigo RI2 e compilare RI5-6-7. Solo nel caso in cui, il soggetto partecipante ha effettuato versamenti irap in nome proprio (perchè evidentemente titolare di partita iva) allora vanno compilati anche RI3 ed RI8.

  
Grazie!!!!! 
Quindi, la società è trasparante (normale snc in normale attività), compilo RI3 (che è la somma di RI8-9 ecc) e barro la colonna 3 di RI2... e mando via l'istanza. La società non chiede rimborso perchè il rimborso spetta ai soci, ma da questa istanza non si vede e non si legge l'importo rideterminato... quindi l'ade si affida ai controlli incrociati con Unico?
Dal modello mi aspettavo una casella o la richiesta di qualche dato in più....

----------


## marbe

> Io sto considerando dai 3812 e 3813 del 2007.

  Grazie mille per la risposta, ma mi resta ancora il dubbio se presentare più istanze di rimborso per ogni socio partecipante.

----------


## triggerhappy

Salve, da qualche giorno sto vedendo su Internet argomenti relativi al rimborso delle imposte per la mancata deduzione dellIrap sul lavoro dipendente. Avrei capito tutto riguardo il sistema di sviluppo dei calcoli, (ho fatto un foglio excel), ma non sono praticamente riuscito a capire come determinare il valore più importante, quello della base imponibile Irap da cui partire per avere uno dei parametri per il calcolo della % di deducibilità dei versamenti fatti.
Io vi propongo i dati relativi allultima dichiarazione Irap e se qulacuno mi può aiutare gliene sono grato. 
Totale componenti positivi:      1.156.881
Totale componenti negativi:      1.008.578
Differenza                         148.303  (1)
Deduzione Art. 11                   25.515  (2)
Valore della produzione IQ40       122.788
Ulteriore deduz. IQ62                7.350  (3)
Valore produz. netta               115.438  
Costi stipendi                      48.862  
Costi oneri sociali Inps            15.965
Costi oneri sociali Inail              350
Totale                              65.177
Non ci sono interessi passivi. 
Gli esempi che ho trovato in rete non sono analitici (indicano come base imponibile un importo xy), e solo in un caso si parla di Base imponibile Irap ante deduzione nella quale dicono che sono compresi il costo del personale, oneri finanziari, differenza fra valore e costo della produzione.
Vuol dire quindi che devo rideterminare limponibile Irap aggiungendo alle voci negative i 65.177 per ottenere così una differenza (1) di 83.126 allaquale levare ancora la deduzione (2) e (3)? Grazie per l'attenzione e per l'aiuto. Saluti, Michele.

----------


## andrea.sdt

Buonasera a tutti voi del forum, sono nuovo del forum.. anche se lo conosco e lo consulto da tanto tempo. Spero di contribuire ad arricchirlo.  
Ho un dubbio circa la corretta compilazione dell'istanza di rimborso Irap 2013, per una srl, nel caso di determinazione di ulteriori perdite ed utilizzo delle stesse all'interno della stessa istanza.
Immaginiamo i seguenti dati: 
  Unico 2009, periodo imposta 2008: perdita 10.000
  Unico 2010, periodo imposta 2009: perdita 20.000 
A seguito della deduzione, ai fini Ires, dell'irap pagata sul costo del lavoro, vengono determinate maggiori perdite di:
10.000 per il p.i. 2008 (da indicare in RI 4 c. 1 per il 2008)
15.000 per il p.i. 2009 (da indicare in RI 4 c. 1 per il 2009) 
  Unico 2011, periodo imposta 2010, reddito dichiarato al netto delle perdite 2008 e 2009 = 15.000 (45.000-30.000)
  Irap deducibile periodo dimposta 2010 5.000 
Come compilare l'istanza per il 2010?  *soluzione A)*
- deduco l'irap deducibile (5.000) ed utilizzo maggiori perdite rideterminate per gli anni 2008 e 2009 (flaggando RI5 c. 1) fino a capienza del reddito rideterminato pari a 10.000 (15.000-5000) e, rideterminata uniposta pari a zero, chiedo il rimborso di quella pagata;
- utilizzo le maggiori perdite 2008-2009 residue (15.000) nell'istanza per il 2011, periodo d'imposta nel quale ho 100.000 di reddito dichiarato.  *Soluzione B)*
deduco l'irap deducibile (5.000), utilizzo (porto a nuovo) tutte le maggiori perdite rideterminate per gli anni 2008 e 2009 per 25.000 (flaggando RI5 c. 1) ed evidenzio in RI4 c. 1 una nuova perdita di 15.000 (15.000-5.000-25.000) quale perdita rideterminata da utilizzare nell'istanza per il periodio d'imposta 2001 nel quale ho 100.000 di reddito dichiarato; 
Spero di essermi spiegato.
Come compilereste listanza per il 2010? pareri??

----------


## nadia

Segnaliamo una recensione arrivata stamttina via mail da un cliente:    

> Ho verificato il programma del foglio elettronico ed i risultati collimano con 
> i miei calcoli in manuale

   GB

----------


## triggerhappy

> Salve, da qualche giorno sto vedendo su Internet argomenti relativi al rimborso delle imposte per la mancata deduzione dell’Irap sul lavoro dipendente. Avrei capito tutto riguardo il sistema di sviluppo dei calcoli, (ho fatto un foglio excel), ma non sono praticamente riuscito a capire come determinare il valore più importante, quello della base imponibile Irap da cui partire per avere uno dei parametri per il calcolo della % di deducibilità dei versamenti fatti.
> Io vi propongo i dati relativi all’ultima dichiarazione Irap e se qulacuno mi può aiutare gliene sono grato.
> .............
> Gli esempi che ho trovato in rete non sono analitici (indicano come base imponibile un importo xy), e solo in un caso si parla di “Base imponibile Irap ante deduzione” nella quale dicono che sono compresi il costo del personale, oneri finanziari, differenza fra valore e costo della produzione.
> Saluti, Michele.

  Alla fine dopo 3 ore di ricerca ho trovato questo, un manuale pdf,  che potrebbe servire anche ad altri.......saluti. Foglio di calcolo per rimborso IRES da IRAP – versione 2013 aggiornata con i chiarimenti Telefisco | Studio Tomassetti – commercialisti e revisori contabili a Civitanova Marche (MC)

----------


## SMART SOLUTIONS

> Come compilare l'istanza per il 2010?  *soluzione A)*
> - deduco l'irap deducibile (5.000) ed utilizzo maggiori perdite rideterminate per gli anni 2008 e 2009 (flaggando RI5 c. 1) fino a capienza del reddito rideterminato pari a 10.000 (15.000-5000) e, rideterminata uniposta pari a zero, chiedo il rimborso di quella pagata;
> - utilizzo le maggiori perdite 2008-2009 residue (15.000) nell'istanza per il 2011, periodo d'imposta nel quale ho 100.000 di reddito dichiarato.

  Ciao e benvenuto.
La prima soluzione è quella corretta. D'altronde non puoi mica utilizzare perdite in misura superiore al reddito imponibile!
Nel 2011 poi compilerai il modello allo stesso modo, flaggando la casella Perdite, ma tenendo conto stavolta del limite delle perdite scomputabili pari all'80% del reddito imponibile per il 2011.

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Salve a tutti! Dalle istruzioni non mi è chiaro qual'è il primo versamento irap da considerare ai fini del rimborso, perchè le istruzioni dicono: "il contribuente può richieder a rimborso...dal 28 dicembre 2007 (per i versamenti in acconto il termine decorre dal momento del versamento del saldo)". Quindi io devo considerare a partire dal versamento effettuato a giugno 2008?
> Poi, nel caso di società trasparente con due soci, devo presentare 3 istanze di rimborso? 1 per la società, ed una per ciascuno dei soci?

  1) e versamenti IRAP, per i soggetti con esercizio solare, sono quelli dall'1/1/2007 al 31/12/2011. Tutti, compreso il saldo IRAP 2006 pagato nel 2007 e i versamenti per accertamenti relativi ad annualità pregresse (per esempio, IRAP 2003 pagata nel 2007 a seguito di avviso di accertamento). 
2) esatto, 3 istanze! (Benvenuti: Ufficio Complicazione Pratiche Semplici)

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

*RIPORTO PERDITE DA ISTANZA RELATIVE AI PRIMI 3 ESERCIZI* 
Secondo voi... visto che il rimborso mi arriverà fra 5 anni se va bene....
Srl costituita nel 2008. l'istanza mi genera maggiori perdite per gli anni 2009-2010 e quindi queste perdite sono scomputabili al 100% senza limiti di tempo. Sono obbligata ad utilizzarle nel 2011, generando un rimborso che arriverà a babbo morto o posso tenerle fra le maggiori perdite riportabili, utilizzarle in diminuzione del reddito del 2012 pagando meno gia a Giugno?

----------


## giotechno

Chiedo un aiuto su questo argomento: Una società che è nella fase finale di liquidazione (ha presentato il bilancio finale di liquidazione approvato) può chiedere il rimborso IRES per la mancata deduzione dell'IRAP? Ancora non è stata richiesta la cancellazione al R.I.
Grazie a tutti in anticipo

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> *RIPORTO PERDITE DA ISTANZA RELATIVE AI PRIMI 3 ESERCIZI* 
> Secondo voi... visto che il rimborso mi arriverà fra 5 anni se va bene....
> Srl costituita nel 2008. l'istanza mi genera maggiori perdite per gli anni 2009-2010 e quindi queste perdite sono scomputabili al 100% senza limiti di tempo. Sono obbligata ad utilizzarle nel 2011, generando un rimborso che arriverà a babbo morto o posso tenerle fra le maggiori perdite riportabili, utilizzarle in diminuzione del reddito del 2012 pagando meno gia a Giugno?

  La risposta dovrebbe essere negativa. La scelta del periodo di compensazione delle perdite non costituisce una facoltà del contribuente. Segnalo, sull'argomento, il parere di Rebecca - Zanni nella pubblicazione "Perdite fiscali - Guida operativa", pag. 247  Testo.jpg

----------


## NICOTIT

Buonasera a tutti.
Domani ore 12 scatta il click day per la Sicilia.
Per avere già tutto pronto posso oggi autenticare i files da spedire domani? O ci potrebbero essere problemi?
Grazie.

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Grazie Cesare Tomassetti.

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

Ancora un quesito, ma stavolta sul foglio di calcolo (figata e bravo a chi l'ha fatto!!)
foglio dichiarazioni, sez irap Colonna D deduzioni Art 11
Per il solo anno 2007 nel Help non è prevista la ulteriore deduzione (ex 8000€) l'help propone solo IQ 115 e non anche IQ 70 dove troverebbe posto quella deduzione. Mi confermate che è solo una svista nel compilare l'help ma che vanno conteggiate anche le deduzioni al rigo IQ62 IRAP2008?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonasera a tutti.
> Domani ore 12 scatta il click day per la Sicilia.
> Per avere già tutto pronto posso oggi autenticare i files da spedire domani? O ci potrebbero essere problemi?
> Grazie.

  Certo che puoi.
Ti ricordo che non si tratta di un click day in senso vero e proprio (espressione massima di incivilità giuridica), ma solo di una data a paretire dalkla quale si potranno ivniare le istanze: c'è un mese di tempo per farlo.

----------


## spider

Snc con 2 soci: il rimborso spetta ai soci, non alla snc.
Inoltre l'istanza va presentata prima per i soci e poi per la snc.
Mi confermate che posso inviare l'istanza dei soci prima di quella della snc e che poi quella della snc deve essere ugualmente presentata anche se non ha diritto ad alcun rimborso come società?  
Infine, mi confermate che se una società non ha versato Ires (perdita), non si ottiene alcun rimborso nonostante elevati costi dipendenti e pagamenti di Irap effettuati? 
Grazie.

----------


## bepizomon

Un quesito: per una società cessata (srl), è possibile chiedere il rimborso secondo voi?
Se non è possibile, forse conviene rimandare la cancellazione di un mese e iscrivere nel bilancio di liquidazione l'importo IRES chiesto a rimborso.

----------


## Tomassetti

@ARMINEP Confermo, si tratta di un refuso. L'argomento deduzioni rimane aperto per quelle relative all'incremento occupazionale, non comprese dalla norma tra quelle suscettibili di rettifica ma, a mio avviso, da portare in diminuzione del costo del lavoro per coerenza con le modalità di calcolo del rimborso.

----------


## spider

Srl che ha iniziato l'attività nel 2008 e in Unico 2009 paga Ires ed Irap; mi confermate che per questa annualità non ha diritto ad alcun rimborso, dato che non ha versamenti Irap dell'anno precedente (la ditta ancora non esisteva)? 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Srl che ha iniziato l'attività nel 2008 e in Unico 2009 paga Ires ed Irap; mi confermate che per questa annualità non ha diritto ad alcun rimborso, dato che non ha versamenti Irap dell'anno precedente (la ditta ancora non esisteva)? 
> Grazie.

  
Non essendoci irap pagata, ovvio che non c'è alcun rimborso.

----------


## FLY70

però una cosa non ho capito, tutti gli organi di stampa continuano a chiamare questo adempimento Click Day. Per me Click Day è quando chi prima invia ha più probabilità di vedersi riconosciuto il rimborso, come quello del 2009 per intendersi. Qui praticamente tutti vedranno riconosciuto (tutto o in proporzione ai soldi stanziati) il rimborso. L'invio conta solo ai fini della graduatoria attraverso la quale saranno erogati i rimborsi, rimborsi che saranno cmq erogati a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> però una cosa non ho capito, tutti gli organi di stampa continuano a chiamare questo adempimento Click Day. Per me Click Day è quando chi prima invia ha più probabilità di vedersi riconosciuto il rimborso, come quello del 2009 per intendersi. Qui praticamente tutti vedranno riconosciuto (tutto o in proporzione ai soldi stanziati) il rimborso. L'invio conta solo ai fini della graduatoria attraverso la quale saranno erogati i rimborsi, rimborsi che saranno cmq erogati a tutti.

  
Com'è giusto e civile che sia !!

----------


## ARMINEP@INWIND.IT

[QUOTE=Tomassetti;252625 Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## Evasore Eretico

> però una cosa non ho capito, tutti gli organi di stampa continuano a chiamare questo adempimento Click Day. Per me Click Day è quando chi prima invia ha più probabilità di vedersi riconosciuto il rimborso, come quello del 2009 per intendersi. Qui praticamente tutti vedranno riconosciuto (tutto o in proporzione ai soldi stanziati) il rimborso. L'invio conta solo ai fini della graduatoria attraverso la quale saranno erogati i rimborsi, rimborsi che saranno cmq erogati a tutti.

  difatti gli organi di stampa dovrebbero smetterla con questi titoloni ad effetto, fanno solo casino e basta, così come per la farsa della "nuova" numerazione delle fatture, hanno creato ed alimentato un falso problema.  :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> difatti gli organi di stampa dovrebbero smetterla con questi titoloni ad effetto, fanno solo casino e basta, così come per la farsa della "nuova" numerazione delle fatture, hanno creato ed alimentato un falso problema.

  Però hanno venduto un sacco di copie ..... che è il loro obiettivo, ben diverso da quello di fare informazione, come dovrebbe !

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

Segnalo l'articolo di Meneghetti a pag. 21 del sole24ore di oggi in cui si parla di un tema ampiamente dibattuto in questo forum.  
La soluzione proposta è coerente con le nostre conclusioni: i versamenti IRAP effettuati tramite compensazione verticale (e pertanto non esposti in F24) rilevano ai fini del calcolo della deduzione da esporre nelle istanze di rimborso. 
Si fa tra l'altro riferimento alla circolare Assonime 14/2009 già da noi richiamata.

----------


## marbe

Salve a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire se devo considerare il versamento del saldo 2006 effettuato dall'azienda in data 20/08/2007 col cod. 3800 anno rif. 2006, dato che invierò l'istanza di rimborso a marzo 2013? Non ho capito dalle istruzioni da quando decorrono i 48 mesi. E poi i codici tributo dei versamenti irpef (si tratta di soc. trasparente) da considerare per il ricalcolo sono il 4001-3801-3844? Spero di essermi spiegata!Ringrazio chi vorrà aiutarmi!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti! Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire se devo considerare il versamento del saldo 2006 effettuato dall'azienda in data 20/08/2007 col cod. 3800 anno rif. 2006, dato che invierò l'istanza di rimborso a marzo 2013? Non ho capito dalle istruzioni da quando decorrono i 48 mesi. E poi i codici tributo dei versamenti irpef (si tratta di soc. trasparente) da considerare per il ricalcolo sono il 4001-3801-3844? Spero di essermi spiegata!Ringrazio chi vorrà aiutarmi!

  Va considerato anche il versamento del saldo 2006 effettuato dall'azienda in data 20/08/2007.

----------


## spider

Per l'Unico 2012, come maggiori imposte versate si deve guardare solo ai saldi Irpef e relative addizionali o anche agli acconti versati nel 2011? 
Grazie.

----------


## spider

> Per l'Unico 2012, come maggiori imposte versate si deve guardare solo ai saldi Irpef e relative addizionali o anche agli acconti versati nel 2011?

  Mi rispondo da solo, si guardano solo i saldi. 
Ora altro problema. 
"Errore bloccante
RI 005 006 - Nel modulo corrente sono state compilate le caselle perdite e non è stato richiesto alcun importo a rimborso nei righi RI5, RI6 e RI7." 
Si tratta di un socio di Snc e l'errore me lo segnala per il 2009. 
Nel 2008 la snc ha una perdita, che con l'istanza di rimborso della snc la perdita viene aumentata per cui in RI4 del socio c'è una maggiore perdita d'impresa rideterminata. 
Nel 2009 il socio utilizza parte della perdita dell'anno precedente in RH e non paga imposte (e non le aveva nemmeno pagate in origine), per cui rimborso non ne ha ma in RI5 ho barrato "perdite" dato che porta avanti perdite precedenti. 
Nel 2010 il socio finisce di utilizzare queste vecchie perdite in RH e paga imposte, compilo RI5 con crocetta su perdite, riporto l'imposta a credito rideterminata ed il rimborso richiesto. 
Doc'è il problema per Entratel? 
Grazie.

----------


## spider

> "Errore bloccante
> RI 005 006 - Nel modulo corrente sono state compilate le caselle perdite e non è stato richiesto alcun importo a rimborso nei righi RI5, RI6 e RI7." 
> Si tratta di un socio di Snc e l'errore me lo segnala per il 2009. 
> Nel 2008 la snc ha una perdita, che con l'istanza di rimborso della snc la perdita viene aumentata per cui in RI4 del socio c'è una maggiore perdita d'impresa rideterminata. 
> Nel 2009 il socio utilizza parte della perdita dell'anno precedente in RH e non paga imposte (e non le aveva nemmeno pagate in origine), per cui rimborso non ne ha ma in RI5 ho barrato "perdite" dato che porta avanti perdite precedenti. 
> Nel 2010 il socio finisce di utilizzare queste vecchie perdite in RH e paga imposte, compilo RI5 con crocetta su perdite, riporto l'imposta a credito rideterminata ed il rimborso richiesto. 
> Doc'è il problema per Entratel? 
> Grazie.

  Nessuno?
Mi verrebba da dire che devo togliere la spunta dalle perdite in RI5 anche se porto avanti una perdita per due anni, dato che in quell'anno non chiedo rimborsi, giusto?

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> Nessuno?
> Mi verrebba da dire che devo togliere la spunta dalle perdite in RI5 anche se porto avanti una perdita per due anni, dato che in quell'anno non chiedo rimborsi, giusto?

  Direi che in assenza di importi chiesti a rimborso il software ministeriale non ha valutato l'ipotesi di utilizzo perdite. Quindi, corretto o meno, è opportuno eliminare il segno di spunta in RI5 col. 1

----------


## nadia

Da oggi è a disposizione anche il software per aiutare a calcolare l'eventuale credito IRPEF derivante dalla maggior deduzione IRAP Foglio di calcolo rimborso IRPEF da deduzione IRAP

----------


## PurpleMike

E' possibile utilizzare l'eventuale maggior perdita derivante dalla presentazione dell'istanza già a partire dal periodo di imposta 2012 (quindi con UNICO 2013) o occorre aspettare che la maggior perdita sia confermata dall'Agenzia delle Entrate? 
Chiedo il vostro parere in quanto un cliente non ottiene alcun rimborso, ma può utilizzare in compensazione le maggiori perdite rideterminate. 
EDIT: ho visto che l'argomento era già stato affrontato qualche post fa. Grazie.

----------


## Cesare Tomassetti

> E' possibile utilizzare l'eventuale maggior perdita derivante dalla presentazione dell'istanza già a partire dal periodo di imposta 2012 (quindi con UNICO 2013) o occorre aspettare che la maggior perdita sia confermata dall'Agenzia delle Entrate? 
> Chiedo il vostro parere in quanto un cliente non ottiene alcun rimborso, ma può utilizzare in compensazione le maggiori perdite rideterminate. 
> EDIT: ho visto che l'argomento era già stato affrontato qualche post fa. Grazie.

  Non occorre attendere alcuna conferma da parte dell'Agenzia. Le maggiori pedite rideterminate possono essere utilizzate a partire dai Unico 2013. Ove i calcoli risultassero errati o emergessero altri vizi nella presentazione dell'istanza, l'utilizzo delle perdite è soggetto ai normali controlli nei termini di prescrizione per le azioni di accertamento.

----------


## Lemansky

Scusatemi se chiederò qualcosa che è già stato spiegato.... sono stato molto occupato ed ho "perso" i vari aggiornamenti della discussione..
Istanze di SNC e dei loro SOCI
L'istanza della SNC la compilo con gli importi dei versamenti irap deducibili, del personale ecc ecc e metto il FLAG su casella 3 rigo 2
niente importi a rimborso perchè trasparente...
per il socio, mi preoccupo di inserire il CF del soggetto partecipato e gli importi dell'irpef da chiedere a rimborso, ma devo inserire anche i dati dei versamenti irap ecc ecc della SNC o NO ???
io credo di no, ma ho questo dubbio, mi potete aiutare? 
Grazie,
Lem

----------


## studio.difazio@virgilio.it

> Scusatemi se chiederò qualcosa che è già stato spiegato.... sono stato molto occupato ed ho "perso" i vari aggiornamenti della discussione..
> Istanze di SNC e dei loro SOCI
> L'istanza della SNC la compilo con gli importi dei versamenti irap deducibili, del personale ecc ecc e metto il FLAG su casella 3 rigo 2
> niente importi a rimborso perchè trasparente...
> per il socio, mi preoccupo di inserire il CF del soggetto partecipato e gli importi dell'irpef da chiedere a rimborso, ma devo inserire anche i dati dei versamenti irap ecc ecc della SNC o NO ???
> io credo di no, ma ho questo dubbio, mi potete aiutare? 
> Grazie,
> Lem

  
Ciao, si devi reinserire i dati indicati nella sezione II del soggetto trasparente

----------


## studio.difazio@virgilio.it

> Va considerato anche il versamento del saldo 2006 effettuato dall'azienda in data 20/08/2007.

  Ciao Danilo, le istruzioni ministeriali pongono il termine dei 48 mesi al 28 Dicembre 2007 (pag 1, quinto paragrafo istruzioni ministeriali)
pertanto tutti i versamenti fatti prima di tale data non dovrebbero essere deducibili, (facendo eccezione per gli acconti il cui termine decorre dal momento del versamento del saldo, come spiegato poco dopo) quindi il saldo 2006 dovrebbe essere indeducibile.
Cosa mi sfugge?

----------


## Tomassetti

> Ciao Danilo, le istruzioni ministeriali pongono il termine dei 48 mesi al 28 Dicembre 2007 (pag 1, quinto paragrafo istruzioni ministeriali)
> pertanto tutti i versamenti fatti prima di tale data non dovrebbero essere deducibili, (facendo eccezione per gli acconti il cui termine decorre dal momento del versamento del saldo, come spiegato poco dopo) quindi il saldo 2006 dovrebbe essere indeducibile.
> Cosa mi sfugge?

  La confusione è generata dal fatto che si sta chiedendo il rimborso di versamenti IRES (o IRPEF) riferiti agli esercizi 2007 e seguenti (non si sta pertanto chiedendo il rimborso dei versamenti IRAP). Ebbene, i versamenti IRAP deducibili nel 2007 erano (nella norma) il saldo 2006 e gli acconti 2007. Aggiungo altro: se nel periodo 1/1/2007 - 31/12/2011 sono stati effettuati versamenti IRAP per accertamenti su anni precedenti (ergo, dall'istituzione IRAP in avanti), anche tali versamenti saranno deducibili (per cassa) nella percentuale di rilevanza dei costi del personale, al netto delle deduzioni, rispetto al valore della produzione netta dell'anno di competenza. 
Pertanto: principio di cassa per considerare i versamenti IRAP rilevanti, ma nella percentuale dell'originario anno di competenza (anche antecedente il 2007, fino al 1997).

----------


## FAGLO

2. I versamenti in eccesso, secondo me, se non compensati con altre imposte diverse dall'IRAP "ritornano in gioco" l'anno successivo, o meglio nell'anno in cui si considerano utilizzati (che potrebbe essere non l'anno successivo ma anche quello dopo). Il mio dubbio è: che percentuale si applica a quella eccedenza? Quella dell'anno di riferimento originario (supponiamo acconto 2008....quindi % anno 2008) o quella dell'anno in cui si considera utilizzato (supponiamo l'anno dopo....e quindi % anno 2009)?     

> Salve a tutti,
> mi sto cimentando nel calcolo dei rimborsi sulle imposte pagate per la mancata deduzione della quota irap riferibile al costo del personale
> ho queste perplessità:
> 1- Versamenti irap per l'anno 2007 deducibili, sia per l'acconto che per il saldo, interamente nell'anno 2008 -> con quale criterio di incidenza del costo del personale? Quello del 2007 o del 2008?
> Io propendo per il 2007
> 2- Deve essere assunto come limite massimo l'irap di competenza dell'esercizio di riferimento, non considerando eventuali versamenti in eccesso a saldo o acconti superiori all'irap di competenza
> Se ne deduce che il credito generato da questi versamenti in eccesso (e quindi effettivamente pagati), riportati a scomputo dei versamenti per l'anno successivo, viene perduto ai fini del conteggio della deduzione. O no??? Capisco se il credito è stato utilizzato in compensazione orizzontale, ma irap su irap dovrebbe essere ammesso.. Oppure ho capito male io?
> 3- I ravvedimenti sono ammessi in deduzione nell'anno del pagamento, secondo l'incidenza del costo del personale per l'anno di riferimento
> E' corretto? Cioè II acconto irap 2010, versato nel 2011, si deduce con la % di riferimento del costo del lavoro del 2010..
> ...

----------


## FAGLO

Sull'eccedenza di acconto dell'anno (anno x) che abbatte "internamente" in dichiarazione gli acconti dell'anno successivo (anno x+1) secondo te, che percentuale di incidenza del costo del lavoro si applica? Quella dell'anno x o x+1?

----------


## FAGLO

Quell'eccedenza di acconto viene presa in considerazione l'anno dopo, il problema secondo me è: con quale percentuale di incidenza del costo del lavoro? Dell'anno in cui l'ho originariamente pagato o nell'anno dopo?

----------


## FAGLO

Concordo
Ma per quanto riguarda l'eccedenza di acconti, nello specifico utilizzata in compensazione "verticale" l'anno successivo per abbattere gli acconti pagati l'anno dopo, che percentuale di incidenza si applica? Quella originaria (in si è pagato quell'importo) o quella dell'anno successivo (quando tale credito abbatte gli acconti dovuti)?   

> La cosa è molto strana in quanto la compensazione verticale dovrebbe essere a tutti gli effetti equiparata al versamento ed alla compensazione orizzontale. Ogni diverso orientamento porterebbe ad una disparità di trattamento tra situazioni sostanzialmente identiche. Riporto un parere riferito all'analogo problema dei versamenti da considerare nella deduzione forfetaria 10% degli interessi passivi:  _"Si ritiene che nel concetto di IRAP versata debbano ricomprendersi non solo i versamenti diretti di IRAP eseguiti mediante il modello F24 (ed evidenziati con i codici tributo 3800, 3812 e 3813), ma anche i versamenti di IRAP oggetto di compensazione verticale con crediti dimposta IRAP, ovvero oggetto di compensazione orizzontale con altri imposte, tributi e contributi, giacché la compensazione deve considerarsi a tutti gli effetti e, dunque anche ai fini della disciplina in esame, come modalità di versamento dellIRAP (al riguardo cfr. anche Circolare Assonime n. 14 del 26/03/2009)."_

----------


## Tomassetti

> Concordo
> Ma per quanto riguarda l'eccedenza di acconti, nello specifico utilizzata in compensazione "verticale" l'anno successivo per abbattere gli acconti pagati l'anno dopo, che percentuale di incidenza si applica? Quella originaria (in si è pagato quell'importo) o quella dell'anno successivo (quando tale credito abbatte gli acconti dovuti)?

  Se nell'anno "X" si verifica un'eccedenza degli acconti rispetto all'IRAP dello stesso anno, tale eccedenza resterà sempre indeducibile in quanto si "trasforma" in "moneta contante". Con tale moneta potremo pagare qualsiasi cosa, dalle ritenute dipendenti all'IVA. Se opteremo per la compensazione verticale, ci pagheremo presumibilmente gli acconti dell'anno "x+1". Tali acconti saranno deducibili nella percentuale di incidenza dei costi del personale (al netto delle deduzioni) sul valore della produzione IRAP dell'anno "X+1". Si noti bene, tuttavia, che non stiamo deducendo gli originari acconti (eccedenti) dell'anno "X"! Stiamo invece deducendo gli acconti dell'anno "X+1", PAGATI attraverso la compensazione verticale (ricordo sempre, a tal proposito, il passaggio della circolare Assonime n. 14 del 26/3/2009).

----------


## MicheleP

Salve, nel considerare il costo del personale per il calcolo dell'incidenza, ad esempio per una srl: da bilancio IV cee devo considerare solo la voce B 9 a) SALARI E STIPENDI  o devo considerare anche le voci B 9 b) ONERI SOCIALI e B 9 c,d,e) TFR?   
Se il costo del personale non supera le deduzioni art. 11, non spetta alcun rimborso all'azienda, esatto? 
Le deduzioni da considerare per il calcolo dell'incidenza devono essere quelle analitiche  o quelle forfettarie? Se debbo utilizzare per forza quelle analitiche ed io in fase di compilazione della dichiarazione IRAP avevo indicato le deduzioni forfettarie, posso comunque presentare la domanda di rimborso? 
Grazie mille

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, nel considerare il costo del personale per il calcolo dell'incidenza, ad esempio per una srl: da bilancio IV cee devo considerare solo la voce B 9 a) SALARI E STIPENDI  o devo considerare anche le voci B 9 b) ONERI SOCIALI e B 9 c,d,e) TFR?   
> Se il costo del personale non supera le deduzioni art. 11, non spetta alcun rimborso all'azienda, esatto? 
> Le deduzioni da considerare per il calcolo dell'incidenza devono essere quelle analitiche  o quelle forfettarie? Se debbo utilizzare per forza quelle analitiche ed io in fase di compilazione della dichiarazione IRAP avevo indicato le deduzioni forfettarie, posso comunque presentare la domanda di rimborso? 
> Grazie mille

  
Nel considerare il costo del personale per il calcolo dell'incidenza, da bilancio IV cee devi considerare tutte le voci di cui alla B9.  
Se il costo del personale non supera le deduzioni art. 11, non spetta alcun rimborso all'azienda.

----------


## FAGLO

> Se nell'anno "X" si verifica un'eccedenza degli acconti rispetto all'IRAP dello stesso anno, tale eccedenza resterà sempre indeducibile in quanto si "trasforma" in "moneta contante". Con tale moneta potremo pagare qualsiasi cosa, dalle ritenute dipendenti all'IVA. Se opteremo per la compensazione verticale, ci pagheremo presumibilmente gli acconti dell'anno "x+1". Tali acconti saranno deducibili nella percentuale di incidenza dei costi del personale (al netto delle deduzioni) sul valore della produzione IRAP dell'anno "X+1". Si noti bene, tuttavia, che non stiamo deducendo gli originari acconti (eccedenti) dell'anno "X"! Stiamo invece deducendo gli acconti dell'anno "X+1", PAGATI attraverso la compensazione verticale (ricordo sempre, a tal proposito, il passaggio della circolare Assonime n. 14 del 26/3/2009).

  Grazie, ero dello stesso avviso. Cordiali saluti.

----------


## ecaland

salve, ho acquisto il software del CT, volevo sapere se le ritenute d'acconto totali che confluiscono sul quadro RN16 vanno inserite sulla cella "eventuali crediti d'imposta riportabili". 
Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> salve, ho acquisto il software del CT, volevo sapere se le ritenute d'acconto totali che confluiscono sul quadro RN16 vanno inserite sulla cella "eventuali crediti d'imposta riportabili". 
> Grazie

  La risposta è negativa. Nella cella "eventuali crediti d'imposta riportabili" vanno indicati gli importi che conflluiscono nel rigo RI5 co. 5 dell'istanza telematica.  
Come precisato nelle istruzioni, si tratta "degli eventuali crediti d’imposta evidenziati nella dichiarazione relativa al periodo d’imposta di riferimento, se riportabili nei periodi d’imposta successivi (ad esempio, credito imposta per il riacquisto della prima casa, crediti d’imposta derivanti dal quadro RU, etc.), per la quota che non trova più capienza nell'imposta rideterminata a seguito della deduzione dell’Irap versata"

----------


## MicheleP

Ciao Spider, sto vedendo il tuo schema e volevo chiederti una cosa: per l'anno 2011 gli acconti versati sono in tutto 6512 euro. Come si arriva nell'ultima tabella a 3488 euro di irap deducibile? Quale passaggio mi sfugge? Grazie   

> A me viene segnalato questo errore *(ERR 502)*, potete vedere anche i dati che ho inserito.......cosa ho sbagliato?
> Manca qualcosa?

----------


## danyp

Letto ne "Il sole 24 ore" che va indicato il codice Iban del conto corrente su cui si vuole accreditare il bonifico, dato che questa informazione non compare nell'istanza in che modo va indicato..?  :Confused:

----------


## Tomassetti

> Ciao Spider, sto vedendo il tuo schema e volevo chiederti una cosa: per l'anno 2011 gli acconti versati sono in tutto 6512 euro. Come si arriva nell'ultima tabella a 3488 euro di irap deducibile? Quale passaggio mi sfugge? Grazie

  I versamenti IRAP possono essere dedotti in proporzione all'incidenza delle spese del personale (al netto delle deduzioni) sul valore della produzione netta. 
La percentuale applicata è quella dell'anno cui si riferisce il versamento, l'anno di deduzione è quello del pagamento.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Letto ne "Il sole 24 ore" che va indicato il codice Iban del conto corrente su cui si vuole accreditare il bonifico, dato che questa informazione non compare nell'istanza in che modo va indicato..?

  Uh, l'IBAN, che premura..... chissà quante volte cambierà, prima che avvenga l'accredito  :Wink:  
Io non l'ho indicato; penso che dall'AdE contatteranno il mio erede a tempo debito.

----------


## MicheleP

Ciao, grazie!  
Anno cui si riferisce il versamento ed anno di deduzione non è lo stesso?   
La percentuale applicata è quella dell'anno cui si riferisce il versamento, l'anno di deduzione è quello del pagamento.[/QUOTE]

----------


## danyp

:Wink:  Hai ragione Danilo, dopo tutti quei conteggi per me è questione di minuti ed è subentrata un pochino di ansia...;-)

----------


## MicheleP

Salve, una domanda: se in fase di dichirazione dei redditi non è stato inserito il 10% dell'irap deducibile nelle variazioni in diminuzione perchè ad esempio ci si è dimenticati, è possibile ora recuperarlo con l'istanza che andiamo a presentare per il recupero dell'ulteriore deduzione? Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

@micheleP 
D. Anno cui si riferisce il versamento ed anno di deduzione non è lo stesso?   
R. No. 
Ad esempio, se nel 2009 verso il saldo 2008, l'anno di riferimento è il 2008 (e quindi anche la percentuale di incidenza dei costi del personale sarà quella desumibile dalla dichiarazione IRAP per l'esercizio 2009), ma l'anno di deduzione è il 2009.

----------


## Tomassetti

> Salve, una domanda: se in fase di dichirazione dei redditi non è stato inserito il 10% dell'irap deducibile nelle variazioni in diminuzione perchè ad esempio ci si è dimenticati, è possibile ora recuperarlo con l'istanza che andiamo a presentare per il recupero dell'ulteriore deduzione? Grazie

  La questione è molto interessante. 
A mio avviso, per le deduzioni che originariamente potevano essere effettuate valgono i termini previste per la presentazione delle dichiarazioni rettificative a favore. Non ritengo che questa istanza "straordinaria" possa essere utilizzata a tal fine.

----------


## MicheleP

> @micheleP 
> D. Anno cui si riferisce il versamento ed anno di deduzione non è lo stesso?   
> R. No. 
> Ad esempio, se nel 2009 verso il saldo 2008, l'anno di riferimento è il 2008 (e quindi anche la percentuale di incidenza dei costi del personale sarà quella desumibile dalla dichiarazione IRAP per l'esercizio 2009), ma l'anno di deduzione è il 2009.

  
Mi spiego meglio e vediamo se ho capito bene. Nel corso del 2009 verso il saldo Irap 2008 ( 2008 dunque è l'anno di riferimento per il quale effettuare i conteggi). La percentuale di incidenza la calcolo considerando i costi del personale al 31.12.2008 e le deduzioni art. 11 che vado ad indicare nella dichiarazione Irap che vado a presentare nel 2009 ( il valore della produzione netta che vado a considerare per il calcolo è dunque quello indicato nella dichiarazione Irap 2009).
L'Irap deducibile che ottengo dai conteggi la vado a sottrarre alla base imbonibile Irpef/Ires riferita all'anno contabile 2008, calcolata in Unico 2009. 
E' corretto?

----------


## danyp

dal punto di vista contabile può nascere una sopravvenienza attiva (straordinaria e non tassabile) e quindi un credito v/erario in caso di richiesta di rimborso Ires e fin qui tutto molto chiaro..
In caso di perdite fiscali non utilizzate e riportabili.? Quale sarebbe la rilevazione contabile? Chi  mi può aiutare..?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> dal punto di vista contabile può nascere una sopravvenienza attiva (straordinaria e non tassabile) e quindi un credito v/erario in caso di richiesta di rimborso Ires e fin qui tutto molto chiaro..
> In caso di perdite fiscali non utilizzate e riportabili.? Quale sarebbe la rilevazione contabile? Chi  mi può aiutare..?

  OIC 25 in caso di perdite riportabili e compensabili. 
crediti per ires anticipata @ sopravvenienza attiva straordinaria non tassabile.

----------


## Tomassetti

> Mi spiego meglio e vediamo se ho capito bene. Nel corso del 2009 verso il saldo Irap 2008 ( 2008 dunque è l'anno di riferimento per il quale effettuare i conteggi). La percentuale di incidenza la calcolo considerando i costi del personale al 31.12.2008 e le deduzioni art. 11 che vado ad indicare nella dichiarazione Irap che vado a presentare nel 2009 ( il valore della produzione netta che vado a considerare per il calcolo è dunque quello indicato nella dichiarazione Irap 2009).
> L'Irap deducibile che ottengo dai conteggi la vado a sottrarre alla base imbonibile Irpef/Ires riferita all'anno contabile 2008, calcolata in Unico 2009. 
> E' corretto?

  In parte.  
Il versamento del saldo 2008 fatto nel 2009 lo deduci da Unico 2010 (IRPEF/IRES 2009).

----------


## danyp

crediti per imposte anticipate ma è una perdita fiscale..il conto quando e come lo andrò a chiudere..?

----------


## MicheleP

> In parte.  
> Il versamento del saldo 2008 fatto nel 2009 lo deduci da Unico 2010 (IRPEF/IRES 2009).

  
Lo deduco in Unico 2010? Quindi va in diminuzione del reddito imponibile riferito all'anno 2009! Ma è giusta questa cosa? Secondo me, per logica, un conteggio effettuato sulla base dei dati ottenuti dall'anno d'imposta 2008 dai quali scaturisce un credito sull'Irap versata per l'anno 2008, dovrebbe essere dedotto dal reddito imponibile riferito all'anno d'imposta 2008,  non 2009!   
Tomassetti, se sei sicuro al 100% di questa cosa la prendo per buona..dovessi trovare informazioni contrastanti  provvederò a postartele! Grazie mille per la disponibilità  :Smile:  
Michele

----------


## danilo sciuto

> crediti per imposte anticipate ma è una perdita fiscale..il conto quando e come lo andrò a chiudere..?

  Quando compenserai la perdita ires con gli utili futuri.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Lo deduco in Unico 2010? Quindi va in diminuzione del reddito imponibile riferito all'anno 2009! Ma è giusta questa cosa? Secondo me, per logica, un conteggio effettuato sulla base dei dati ottenuti dall'anno d'imposta 2008 dai quali scaturisce un credito sull'Irap versata per l'anno 2008, dovrebbe essere dedotto dal reddito imponibile riferito all'anno d'imposta 2008,  non 2009!   
> Tomassetti, se sei sicuro al 100% di questa cosa la prendo per buona..dovessi trovare informazioni contrastanti  provvederò a postartele! Grazie mille per la disponibilità  
> Michele

  Concordo con Tomassetti; l'irap è deducibile per cassa, non per competenza.

----------


## Tomassetti

> Concordo con Tomassetti; l'irap è deducibile per cassa, non per competenza.

  Grazie Danilo,  
se avessi preso un granchio su questo aspetto, sarebbe stato un bel problema per le centinaia di colleghi che stanno utilizzando il nostro software!

----------


## MicheleP

> Grazie Danilo,  
> se avessi preso un granchio su questo aspetto, sarebbe stato un bel problema per le centinaia di colleghi che stanno utilizzando il nostro software!

  Quest'ultimo aspetto della deducibilità per cassa non mi era chiaro, ora "il cerchio si chiude perfettamente"! Buon lavoro a tutti!

----------


## ecaland

Per l'anno 2007 , se si è presentata l'istanza di rimborso deduzione IRAP 10% , nel programma del CT va inserito l'importo rideterminato anche in presenza di oneri finanziari?
Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Per l'anno 2007 , se si è presentata l'istanza di rimborso deduzione IRAP 10% , nel programma del CT va inserito l'importo rideterminato anche in presenza di oneri finanziari?
> Grazie

  Certamente. In presenza di oneri finanziari è corretto usufruire della deduzione 10% e, contemporaneamente, di quella riferita al personale. Al contrario, in assenza di oneri finanziari, va comunque inserito l'importo risultante dall'istanza 2009, ma quanto già dedotto deve essere rettificato nel rigo RI3 col. 2 dell'istanza 2013. Nel software CT l'importo già dedotto (anche per gli anni successivi in RF), sempre in assenza di oneri finanziari eccedenti gli interessi attivi, va inserito nel foglio 2.versamenti (anno di deduzione per cassa) per poi verificare che venga riportato nel foglio 3 (in corrispondenza del valore da riportare, appunto, al rigo RI3 col. 2 dell'istanza).

----------


## danyp

Aiutoo non mi è molto chiaro..ad esempio
Perdite riportabili da istanza 40.000. La scrittura in bilancio 2012 sarà:
CRED.X IMP ANTIC.  A  IMPOSTE ANTIC. (O SOPRAVV)  11.000 (40.000 x 27.5%)
L'anno successivo l'utile sarà di 30.000 - perd. riport (40.000) non avrò imposte dell'anno.. e la relativa scrittura contabile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Aiutoo non mi è molto chiaro..ad esempio
> Perdite riportabili da istanza 40.000. La scrittura in bilancio 2012 sarà:
> CRED.X IMP ANTIC.  A  IMPOSTE ANTIC. (O SOPRAVV)  11.000 (40.000 x 27.5%)
> L'anno successivo l'utile sarà di 30.000 - perd. riport (40.000) non avrò imposte dell'anno.. e la relativa scrittura contabile?

  Imposte anticipate @ crediti per imposta anticipata 6.600 (27,5% dell' 80% di 30.000). 
ciao

----------


## danyp

Con l'esempio pratico tutto più chiaro..
Grazie Danilo..sei un GRANDE! Grazie per la tua pazienza e disponibilità...! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## beagiada

Ciao a tutti, 
per chi si sta immattendo nei calcoli dei rimborsi ires/irpef collegata all'indeducibilità dell'IRAP dei dipendenti, vorrei chiedere questo:
1) considerate anche il costo per gli associati in partecipazione?
2)considerate anche il TFM accantonato per gli amministratori?
Nella circolare 25/E del giugno 2012 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non sono hiariti questi due aspetti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao a tutti, 
> per chi si sta immattendo nei calcoli dei rimborsi ires/irpef collegata all'indeducibilità dell'IRAP dei dipendenti, vorrei chiedere questo:
> 1) considerate anche il costo per gli associati in partecipazione?
> 2)considerate anche il TFM accantonato per gli amministratori?
> Nella circolare 25/E del giugno 2012 dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non sono hiariti questi due aspetti.

  Sembrerebbe di no; ma è iniquo.

----------


## MicheleP

> Certamente. In presenza di oneri finanziari è corretto usufruire della deduzione 10% e, contemporaneamente, di quella riferita al personale. Al contrario, in assenza di oneri finanziari, va comunque inserito l'importo risultante dall'istanza 2009, ma quanto già dedotto deve essere rettificato nel rigo RI3 col. 2 dell'istanza 2013. Nel software CT l'importo già dedotto (anche per gli anni successivi in RF), sempre in assenza di oneri finanziari eccedenti gli interessi attivi, va inserito nel foglio 2.versamenti (anno di deduzione per cassa) per poi verificare che venga riportato nel foglio 3 (in corrispondenza del valore da riportare, appunto, al rigo RI3 col. 2 dell'istanza).

  
Parliamo di oneri finanziari in linea generale? Cioè commissioni bancarie, interessi passivi, ecc. ? Possiamo considerare per la srl il totale della lettera C Bilancio CEE  "Proventi e oneri finanziari"? Se ho ben capito dunque anche se in dichiarazione ho già dedotto il 10%, se il saldo della lettera C è negativo non indico nulla in colonna 2 rigo I3 a rettifica! E' corretto?

----------


## Tomassetti

> Parliamo di oneri finanziari in linea generale? Cioè commissioni bancarie, interessi passivi, ecc. ? Possiamo considerare per la srl il totale della lettera C Bilancio CEE  "Proventi e oneri finanziari"? Se ho ben capito dunque anche se in dichiarazione ho già dedotto il 10%, se il saldo della lettera C è negativo non indico nulla in colonna 2 rigo I3 a rettifica! E' corretto?

  Parliamo di oneri finanziari come li si intende ai fini IRAP e, pertanto, inclusi gli interessi relativi ai canoni di leasing ed escluse le commissioni relative a servizi bancari, iscritte in B7 e dedotte ai fini IRAP.

----------


## shailendra

Non ho seguito tutta la discussione, spero l'argomento non sia già stato trattato. Ho un paio di casi in cui il 2011 si chiudeva in perdita e con la presentazione del rimborso non ho da riscuotere dei soldi, ma ho solo un aumento del valore della perdita. In questo caso, per vedersi riconosciuto questo maggior valore, è sufficiente la presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso o bisogna presentare una dichiarazione integrativa?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non ho seguito tutta la discussione, spero l'argomento non sia già stato trattato. Ho un paio di casi in cui il 2011 si chiudeva in perdita e con la presentazione del rimborso non ho da riscuotere dei soldi, ma ho solo un aumento del valore della perdita. In questo caso, per vedersi riconosciuto questo maggior valore, è sufficiente la presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso o bisogna presentare una dichiarazione integrativa?

  E' sufficiente la presentazione dell'istanza di rimborso.
Ovviamente, in Unico13, il prospetto delle perdite andrà compilato tenendo conto della maggiore perdita. 
ciao

----------


## marbe

Salve a tutti! ho un dubbio circa la compilazione dell'istranza di rimborso di soci di società trasparente, il reddito imponibile da considerare per il calcolo del rimborso è solo quello rinveniente dal quadro rh unico pf - utile da partecipazione-, oppure quello dal quadro rn che comprende tutti i redditi posseduti dal contribuente?

----------


## macassani

salve mi scuso per il disturbo....mi è sorto un dubbio.....ma l'istanza di rimborso irap per i professionisti che compilano il quadro RE di unico ed Iq per l'irap puo' essere fatta? uso il file di excel acquistato su commercialista telematico? grazie
cordiali saluti
marco cassani (un collega)

----------


## shailendra

> Salve a tutti! ho un dubbio circa la compilazione dell'istranza di rimborso di soci di società trasparente, il reddito imponibile da considerare per il calcolo del rimborso è solo quello rinveniente dal quadro rh unico pf - utile da partecipazione-, oppure quello dal quadro rn che comprende tutti i redditi posseduti dal contribuente?

  il reddito da considerare è quello del quadr RN.

----------


## Tomassetti

> salve mi scuso per il disturbo....mi è sorto un dubbio.....ma l'istanza di rimborso irap per i professionisti che compilano il quadro RE di unico ed Iq per l'irap puo' essere fatta? uso il file di excel acquistato su commercialista telematico? grazie
> cordiali saluti
> marco cassani (un collega)

  
Può essere utilizzato il file Excel predisposto per le società di persone impostando la quota di partecipazione al 100%. Lievi differenze nei righi da cui "pescare" i dati nelle originarie dichiarazioni IRAP, ma si tratta di valori molto semplici da reperire (deduzioni sul personale, valore della produzione netta ed importo IRAP).

----------


## nadia

Il nostro software: presentazione e acquisto su: http://www.commercialistatelematico....e_uso_ires.pdf

----------


## MicheleP

Salve! Acconti Irap rif. anno 2008 versati nel 2007. Li deduco per cassa dal reddito riferito all'anno 2007, ma per calcolarne la quota deducibile poichè sono acconti riferiti all'anno 2008 utilizzo i parametri (costi, deduzioni art. 11, valore produzione netta) del periodo d'imposta 2008, esatto? Grazie mille per una risposta

----------


## shailendra

Esattamente

----------


## Tomassetti

> Salve! Acconti Irap rif. anno 2008 versati nel 2007. Li deduco per cassa dal reddito riferito all'anno 2007, ma per calcolarne la quota deducibile poichè sono acconti riferiti all'anno 2008 utilizzo i parametri (costi, deduzioni art. 11, valore produzione netta) del periodo d'imposta 2008, esatto? Grazie mille per una risposta

  "Acconti IRAP 2008 versati nel 2007" ?

----------


## marbe

Cimentandomi nella compilazione dell'istanza di rimborso mi sorge un dubbio circa la possibilità di chiedere a rimborso una maggiore eccedenza di credito. Mi spiego meglio: dall'unico 2009 il contribuente aveva irpef a credito di euro 2000, aggiungendo quello che spetterebbe a titolo di rimborso irap chiuderebbe la dichiarazione con un credito maggiore. Quella differenza va riportata nell'istanza di rimborso?

----------


## shailendra

> Cimentandomi nella compilazione dell'istanza di rimborso mi sorge un dubbio circa la possibilità di chiedere a rimborso una maggiore eccedenza di credito. Mi spiego meglio: dall'unico 2009 il contribuente aveva irpef a credito di euro 2000, aggiungendo quello che spetterebbe a titolo di rimborso irap chiuderebbe la dichiarazione con un credito maggiore. Quella differenza va riportata nell'istanza di rimborso?

  Naturalmente si.

----------


## marbe

Scusi, probabilmente mi sto perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua, non capisco come effettuare il calcolo. Se ricalcolo il quadro rn partendo dalla nuova base imponibile "più bassa", con le varie detrazioni, comunque mi si azzera il rigo rn26 ed il credito "muore" lì. Oppure devo calcolare, su quella "differenza" di base imponibile, l'imposta e devo sommarla agli acconti già versati per rideterminare il credito risultante da rn41?

----------


## Tomassetti

> Scusi, probabilmente mi sto perdendo in un bicchiere d'acqua, non capisco come effettuare il calcolo. Se ricalcolo il quadro rn partendo dalla nuova base imponibile "più bassa", con le varie detrazioni, comunque mi si azzera il rigo rn26 ed il credito "muore" lì. Oppure devo calcolare, su quella "differenza" di base imponibile, l'imposta e devo sommarla agli acconti già versati per rideterminare il credito risultante da rn41?

  Si può chiedere un rimborso di imposta solo fino al limite in cui il reddito proveniente da RF (o RH) si azzera. Fino a tale limite, se si partiva da un credito IRPEF (RN42), tale credito aumenta.  
Una volta azzerato il reddito d'impresa, l'eventuale ulteriore deduzione genera, nel caso di soggetto in contabilità ordinaria, una maggior perdita d'impresa riportabile. 
Esempio: 
reddito d'impresa: 100
maggior deduzione IRAP: 120
Credito originario IRPEF (RN42): 20
Nuovo credito IRPEF (ipotesi di aliquota pari al 40%): 60 (20 + 40% di 100)
Maggior perdita da riportare: 20

----------


## marbe

Sono d'accordo con lei, ma gentilmente può citarmi qualche fonte da cui approfondire quest'argomento (circolari, ecc...), in quanto leggendo le istruzioni per la compilazione dell'istanza di rimborso non riesco a venirne a capo. Inoltre può suggerirmi qualche foglio di calcolo excell da comprare per aiutarmi nella compilazione della suddetta istanza per soggetti irpef che partecipano ad una società srl tassata per trasparenza? La ringrazio anticipatamente per la risposta.

----------


## Tomassetti

> Sono d'accordo con lei, ma gentilmente può citarmi qualche fonte da cui approfondire quest'argomento (circolari, ecc...), in quanto leggendo le istruzioni per la compilazione dell'istanza di rimborso non riesco a venirne a capo. Inoltre può suggerirmi qualche foglio di calcolo excell da comprare per aiutarmi nella compilazione della suddetta istanza per soggetti irpef che partecipano ad una società srl tassata per trasparenza? La ringrazio anticipatamente per la risposta.

  In realtà, il vero riferimento per la compilazione delle istanze è il TUIR: stiamo semplicemente aggiungendo un costo (la nuova deduzione IRAP) al reddito d'impresa precedentemente determinato. Ne consegue il ricalcolo, prima, del quadro RF (nella maggior parte dei casi), di RH nel caso di redditi provenienti da società di persone e poi, a cascata, di RN.  
Come dicevo nel post precedente, la nuova deduzione dal reddito d'impresa produce le conseguenze che un qualsiasi costo inerente avrebbe prodotto, non ci sono regole speciali per il fatto che si tratti della deduzione IRAP. Pertanto, se il soggetto è in contabilità ordinaria, diminuirà il reddito fino a capienza dello stesso ed, eventualmente, genererà una perdita. Tale perdita potrà essere compensata nell'anno con altri redditi d'impresa (secondo le regole del TUIR), ovvero potrà essere riportata agli anni successivi, etc. etc. 
Per quanto riguarda il foglio di calcolo ... beh, lei si trova nel posto giusto e l'ha chiesto alla persona giusta! Ecco il link:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....irpef-2013.pdf

----------


## Radagast

In premessa un doveroso ringraziamento all'autore del foglio excel per la compilazione dell'istanza. Mi è stato davvero utile e mi ha permesso di risparmiare del tempo utile. 
Detto questo, mi trovo a gestire un caso particolare.
Ho una SRL che nel 2009 è entrata a far parte di un consolidato fiscale.
Per il 2007 ha un imponibile fiscale e la deduzione IRAP le permette di evidenziare il rimborso.
Per il 2008 (ultimo anno ante consolidato), ha una perdita fiscale. La deduzione dell'IRAP permette di incrementare tale perdita. 
Nel 2009 la società entra a far parte del consolidato. In tale anno, nonostante le perdite del 2008, ha comunque un imponibile fiscale.
Tale imponibile potrebbe essere ulteriormente abbattuto con le perdite derivanti dall'istanza di rimborso per il 2008.
In base alla istruzioni, per il 2009, occorre indicare il CF della consolidante (RI2), ma non si deve evidenziare alcun debito/credito IRES rideterminato (questo perché è la consolidante ad indicare tali importi ed a chiedere il rimborso).
Se non ci trovassimo nell'ambito del consolidato, dovrei barrare la casella "perdite" ed evidenziare l'importo chiesto a rimborso.
Ma trovandoci nel 2009 nell'ambito del consolidato il mio programma gestionale, se indico il CF della consolidante, neanche mi permette di barrare la casella "perdite". Il programma SOGEI dell'Agenzia, in presenza del CF della consolidante, mi permette comunque di barrare le perdite, ma a questo punto mi chiede di indicare l'entità del rimborso da parte della consolidata (e non della consolidante), anche in assenza di imposta a credito/debito rideterminata. Ho anche provato a far controllare da Entratel il file così creato, e non segnala alcuna anomalia. 
Come gestire, quindi la situazione?
1) La consolidata presenta l'istanza di rimborso per l'anno 2007 e 2008 (indicando in quest'ultimo anno la maggior perdita) e la consolidante presenta l'istanza di rimborso per il 2009, tenendo conto del fatto che la consolidata nel 2009 avrebbe trasferito alla consolidante un minor imponibile, se già all'epoca l'IRAP fosse stata deducibile? La cosa strana è che l'agenzia si troverebbe un'istanza per il 2009 da parte della consolidante, senza aver la corrispondente istanza per il medesimo anno da parte della consolidata (che quindi non comunica l'utilizzo della perdita per l'anno 2009); 
2) Utilizzo la perdita della consolidata che emerge nel 2008, nella prima dichiarazione utile (quindi Unico2013) della stessa consolidata, per abbattere i redditi della stessa prima di trasferili alla consolidante? Essendo una perdita comunque sorta prima del consolidato può essere usata solo dalla consolidata e non "liberamente" trasferita alla consolidante. In questo caso mi esporrei ad eventuali sanzioni da parte dell'Agenzia per non aver utilizzato la perdita nella prima dichiarazione utile (cioé nel 2009). 
3) La consolidata nel 2009, pur indicando il codice fiscale della consolidante, evidenzia nella propria istanza anche l'importo a rimborso, sull'assunto che tale rimborso deriva da una perdita sorta ante consolidato? Questa è la soluzione che mi convince meno. 
Tutto questo casino, perché l'Agenzia, al contrario di quanto fatto per le istanza di rimborso del 2009, in questa nuova "edizione", permette solo di indicare il credito/debito IRES rideterminato ed in base a quello, per differenza, si trova l'entità del rimborso. Nelle istanze del 2009, infatti, anche in caso di consolidato veniva indicato il reddito imponibile rideteriminato da trasferire alla consolidante (e, anche in questo, la consolidata non indicava il credito/debito, ma, appunato, solo il reddito imponibile).

----------


## Tomassetti

> In premessa un doveroso ringraziamento all'autore del foglio excel per la compilazione dell'istanza. Mi è stato davvero utile e mi ha permesso di risparmiare del tempo utile. 
> Detto questo, mi trovo a gestire un caso particolare.
> Ho una SRL che nel 2009 è entrata a far parte di un consolidato fiscale.
> Per il 2007 ha un imponibile fiscale e la deduzione IRAP le permette di evidenziare il rimborso.
> Per il 2008 (ultimo anno ante consolidato), ha una perdita fiscale. La deduzione dell'IRAP permette di incrementare tale perdita. 
> Nel 2009 la società entra a far parte del consolidato. In tale anno, nonostante le perdite del 2008, ha comunque un imponibile fiscale.
> Tale imponibile potrebbe essere ulteriormente abbattuto con le perdite derivanti dall'istanza di rimborso per il 2008.
> In base alla istruzioni, per il 2009, occorre indicare il CF della consolidante (RI2), ma non si deve evidenziare alcun debito/credito IRES rideterminato (questo perché è la consolidante ad indicare tali importi ed a chiedere il rimborso).
> Se non ci trovassimo nell'ambito del consolidato, dovrei barrare la casella "perdite" ed evidenziare l'importo chiesto a rimborso.
> ...

  Complimenti! Nel nostro lavoro la realtà supera sistematicamente la fantasia! 
Partirei dall'esame della "fisiologia fiscale": la consolidante nel 2009 avrebbe ricevuto un minor reddito per effetto della compensazione della perdita 2008 della consolidata. La strada più corretta appare pertanto quella di evidenziare un rimborso 2009 per la consolidante. La consolidata nel 2009 trasferisce la maggior deduzione e si ferma alla compilazione del rigo RI3. 
La consolidante nel 2009 ridetermina l'imposta considerando anche il minor reddito trasferito dalla consolidata per effetto della compensazione della perdita 2008. La consolidante barra il campo RI5 col. 1 per indicare che stiamo comunque consumando perdite (anche se si tratta di perdite ante consolidato, ma in realtà le sta consumando la consolidata portandole in diminuzione dai propri redditi). 
Questo metodo va nella direzione della prudenza fiscale. L'unica "sbavatura" è il (solo apparente) utilizzo di perdite da ante consolidamento da parte della consolidante, ma è evidente che ciò dipende da un limite del modello.  
Grazie per gli apprezzamenti al foglio Excel!

----------


## bananazoo

Buongiorno a tutti, 
prima di tutto, anche io volevo farvi i complimenti per il foglio di calcolo.
Nella compilazione dell'istanza, nella ipotesi di consolidato fiscale, l'istanza della consolidante relativa a tutto il consolidato, deve anche compilare il Rigo RI 4, colonna 1? Oppure compila solo il rigo RI5 evidenziando per l'anno di imposta il maggiore/minore ires e relativo rimborso? Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno a tutti, 
> prima di tutto, anche io volevo farvi i complimenti per il foglio di calcolo.
> Nella compilazione dell'istanza, nella ipotesi di consolidato fiscale, l'istanza della consolidante relativa a tutto il consolidato, deve anche compilare il Rigo RI 4, colonna 1? Oppure compila solo il rigo RI5 evidenziando per l'anno di imposta il maggiore/minore ires e relativo rimborso? Grazie

  Compilerà anche RI4 col. 1, ma non quale risultato "parziale" delle maggiori perdite di singole consolidate, ma solo quale risultato complessivo del processo di consolidamento. Vale a dire: solo nel caso in cui, dalla somma di tutte le maggiori deduzioni derivanti dalle società consolidate, emerga una maggiore perdita a livello di consolidante.

----------


## MicheleP

Buongiorno a tutti, una domanda veloce: 
Dalla dichiarazione irap relativa all'nno d'imposta 2011 scaturisce un'irap a debito (rigo ir 22) di 16000 euro. Ho versato però acconti in eccedenza come si evince dal rigo (ir 25) per euro  17000. di conseguenza risulta irap a credito nel rigo ir27 di 1000 euro. 
L'irap deducibile su cui applicare la percentuale di incidenza sarà pari ad euro 16000, esatto? Inoltre, essendo gli acconti 2011 versati nell'anno 2010, l'importo ottenuto andrà in deduzione del reditto imponibile 2010.   
Grazie mille per una conferma

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno a tutti, una domanda veloce: 
> Dalla dichiarazione irap relativa all'nno d'imposta 2011 scaturisce un'irap a debito (rigo ir 22) di 16000 euro. Ho versato però acconti in eccedenza come si evince dal rigo (ir 25) per euro  17000. di conseguenza risulta irap a credito nel rigo ir27 di 1000 euro. 
> L'irap deducibile su cui applicare la percentuale di incidenza sarà pari ad euro 16000, esatto? Inoltre, essendo gli acconti 2011 versati nell'anno 2010, l'importo ottenuto andrà in deduzione del reditto imponibile 2010.   
> Grazie mille per una conferma

  Come mai ha versato gli acconti 2011 nel 2010?

----------


## MicheleP

> Come mai ha versato gli acconti 2011 nel 2010?

  Perdonami, faccio confusione nello scrivere..ricopiando però i dati dal mio file excel nell'istanza mi ritrovo  :Smile:  
Mi sorge solo un dubbio, se posso: nella sezione II dell'istanza devo indicare i versamenti irap effettuati a saldo ed in acconto: ad es. per quanto riguarda i versamenti in acconto, posso indicare tutto in un unico rigo essendo riferiti al medesimo periodo d'imposta anche se il primo acconto si versa in cinque rate ed il secondo acconto si versa separatamente dal primo, è corretto vero? Grazie

----------


## MicheleP

RIMBORSO SU C/C: per ricevere il rimborso sul conto corrente occorre preliminarmente comunicare all'AdE le cordinate bancarie bancarie dell'azienda tramite apposito modello. Ho visto però che non è previsto l'invio di quest'ultimo da parte nostra come intermediari, ma può presentarlo telematicamente unicamente il titolare/amministratore dell'azienda munito del codice pin per l'accesso al sito dell'AdE.
Se le cordinate bancarie non vengono comunicate, che voi sappiate ci sono altre modalità di erogazione del rimborso? Es. assegno circolare? Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Perdonami, faccio confusione nello scrivere..ricopiando però i dati dal mio file excel nell'istanza mi ritrovo  
> Mi sorge solo un dubbio, se posso: nella sezione II dell'istanza devo indicare i versamenti irap effettuati a saldo ed in acconto: ad es. per quanto riguarda i versamenti in acconto, posso indicare tutto in un unico rigo essendo riferiti al medesimo periodo d'imposta anche se il primo acconto si versa in cinque rate ed il secondo acconto si versa separatamente dal primo, è corretto vero? Grazie

  Tutti i versamenti riferiti al saldo vanno raggruppati tra di loro, come quelli per gli acconti (tra di loro). Normalmente avrai due righe compilate nella sez. II. Se utilizzi il foglio Excel del CT i versamenti ti vengono presentati già raggruppati nel modo corretto nel foglio 4.

----------


## bananazoo

Buongiorno, 
nel determinare l'incidenza del costo del personale per il periodo di imposta 2006, e quindi, di conseguenza rilevare la quota dei versamenti effettuati nel 2007 per il saldo 2006, ho il caso in cui il valore della produzione netta del 2006, per una società operante in Sicilia, viene ridotto ai sensi dell'art. 17, comma 1 del D.Lgs. 446 (esenzione Ilor!). Devo ovviamente tenerne conto, quindi nel programma del CT inserirla tra le deduzioni, oppure no? solo per una conferma, grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno, 
> nel determinare l'incidenza del costo del personale per il periodo di imposta 2006, e quindi, di conseguenza rilevare la quota dei versamenti effettuati nel 2007 per il saldo 2006, ho il caso in cui il valore della produzione netta del 2006, per una società operante in Sicilia, viene ridotto ai sensi dell'art. 17, comma 1 del D.Lgs. 446 (esenzione Ilor!). Devo ovviamente tenerne conto, quindi nel programma del CT inserirla tra le deduzioni, oppure no? solo per una conferma, grazie

  La riduzione da lei indicata è stata operata sul valore della produzione netta e non sul costo del personale. 
Ai fini del calcolo, pertanto, non deve essere inserita tra le deduzioni di cui all'art. 11 (che andrebbero a diminuire l'incidenza dei costi del personale), ma occorre esporre il valore della produzione (celle da E9 ad E14 del foglio di calcolo) direttamente al netto della riduzione di cui all'art. 17 c. 1 del D.Lgs. 446/97. 
Tra l'altro, operando in questo modo, si beneficia di una maggiore incidenza dei costi del personale sul valore della produzione e, pertanto, di una maggiore deduzione IRAP dalla base imponibile IRES/IRPEF.

----------


## bananazoo

> La riduzione da lei indicata è stata operata sul valore della produzione netta e non sul costo del personale. 
> Ai fini del calcolo, pertanto, non deve essere inserita tra le deduzioni di cui all'art. 11 (che andrebbero a diminuire l'incidenza dei costi del personale), ma occorre esporre il valore della produzione (celle da E9 ad E14 del foglio di calcolo) direttamente al netto della riduzione di cui all'art. 17 c. 1 del D.Lgs. 446/97. 
> Tra l'altro, operando in questo modo, si beneficia di una maggiore incidenza dei costi del personale sul valore della produzione e, pertanto, di una maggiore deduzione IRAP dalla base imponibile IRES/IRPEF.

  Grazie Dott. Tomassetti, in effetti devo ridurre il valore della produzione netta...grazie ancora, puntuale e preciso come sempre.

----------


## MicheleP

Salve, mi trovo davanti al caso in cui una srl in Unico 2008 (redditi 2007) a fronte di un redditto imponibile di 30.000  euro scomputava una perdita di pari importo, difatto dunque per quell'anno aveva reddito imponibile pari a zero.  
Ora, avendo calcolato la deducibilità irap in euro 5000, difatto il reddito imponibile nonchè la perdita scomputata sono pari ad euro 25000. 
In questo caso come viene compilata l'istanza di rimborso? La società può avere comunque un rimborso ires?  
Grazie mille, fin'ora ho affrontato casi un cui vi era ires pagata da rimborsare e non mi è chiaro ancora come gestire questa minore perdita scomputata

----------


## Tomassetti

> Salve, mi trovo davanti al caso in cui una srl in Unico 2008 (redditi 2007) a fronte di un redditto imponibile di 30.000  euro scomputava una perdita di pari importo, difatto dunque per quell'anno aveva reddito imponibile pari a zero.  
> Ora, avendo calcolato la deducibilità irap in euro 5000, difatto il reddito imponibile nonchè la perdita scomputata sono pari ad euro 25000. 
> In questo caso come viene compilata l'istanza di rimborso? La società può avere comunque un rimborso ires?  
> Grazie mille, fin'ora ho affrontato casi un cui vi era ires pagata da rimborsare e non mi è chiaro ancora come gestire questa minore perdita scomputata

  Se hai il nostro software viene gestito tutto in automatico. Se non lo hai, evidenzierai per il 2007 una maggiore perdita di 5.000. Negli anni successivi:
- se avrai redditi imponibili, potrai utilizzarla (utilizzo "interno" delle maggiori perdite), barrando l'apposita casella
- se anche gli anni successivi sono già in perdita, utilizzare la perdita in unico 2013. 
Altro importante aspetto gestito dal nostro foglio di calcolo: massima attenzione all'anno 2011 in cui esiste il duplice "problema" del limite dell'80% del reddito per l'utilizzo delle perdite e l'eventuale incapienza ACE. 
Per approfondimenti sull'argomento puoi consultare la nostra guida (pagg. 14 e ss.):  http://www.commercialistatelematico....e_uso_ires.pdf

----------


## MicheleP

> Salve, mi trovo davanti al caso in cui una srl in Unico 2008 (redditi 2007) a fronte di un redditto imponibile di 30.000  euro scomputava una perdita di pari importo, difatto dunque per quell'anno aveva reddito imponibile pari a zero.  
> Ora, avendo calcolato la deducibilità irap in euro 5000, difatto il reddito imponibile nonchè la perdita scomputata sono pari ad euro 25000. 
> In questo caso come viene compilata l'istanza di rimborso? La società può avere comunque un rimborso ires?  
> Grazie mille, fin'ora ho affrontato casi un cui vi era ires pagata da rimborsare e non mi è chiaro ancora come gestire questa minore perdita scomputata

  Mi rispondo da solo: la perdita utilizzata in eccesso a seguito della deduzione irap va indicata nella colonna 1 RIGO I4. Essendo utilizzabile negli esercizi successivi a questo punto mi viene da pensare che posso già considerarla in diminuzione dei redditi ricalcolati nei successivi anni? Altrimenti come si può recuperare?

----------


## Tomassetti

> Mi rispondo da solo: la perdita utilizzata in eccesso a seguito della deduzione irap va indicata nella colonna 1 RIGO I4. Essendo utilizzabile negli esercizi successivi a questo punto mi viene da pensare che posso già considerarla in diminuzione dei redditi ricalcolati nei successivi anni? Altrimenti come si può recuperare?

  La risposta è nel post sopra

----------


## MicheleP

> Se hai il nostro software viene gestito tutto in automatico. Se non lo hai, evidenzierai per il 2007 una maggiore perdita di 5.000. Negli anni successivi:
> - se avrai redditi imponibili, potrai utilizzarla (utilizzo "interno" delle maggiori perdite), barrando l'apposita casella
> - se anche gli anni successivi sono già in perdita, utilizzare la perdita in unico 2013. 
> Altro importante aspetto gestito dal nostro foglio di calcolo: massima attenzione all'anno 2011 in cui esiste il duplice "problema" del limite dell'80% del reddito per l'utilizzo delle perdite e l'eventuale incapienza ACE. 
> Per approfondimenti sull'argomento puoi consultare la nostra guida (pagg. 14 e ss.):  http://www.commercialistatelematico....e_uso_ires.pdf

  Grazie, grazie infinitamente!   
Anche se negli anni successivi ho redditi imponibili da cui scomputare la perdita, posso comunque decidere di portarla interamente in diminuzione in Unico 2013 vero?

----------


## Tomassetti

> Grazie, grazie infinitamente!   
> Anche se negli anni successivi ho redditi imponibili da cui scomputare la perdita, posso comunque decidere di portarla interamente in diminuzione in Unico 2013 vero?

  Questione molto dibattuta. Non ricordo il giorno di pubblicazione, ma c'è un articolo di Meneghetti sul sole24ore che concorda con la tua tesi sulla base di una sentenza della Cassazione (in tema di libertà di utilizzo delle perdite), mentre gli autori di un noto manuale sulle perdite fiscali sembrano di differente avviso (Rebecca - Zanni). Segue il link ad un loro articolo in tema di utilizzo perdite in cui si specifica che, anche per i soggetti IRES, se ci sono redditi capienti si è obbligati ad utilizzare le perdite pregresse.   http://www.studiorebecca.it/attachme...%20Fiscali.pdf

----------


## MicheleP

Se la percentuale di incidenza dei costi del personale al netto delle deduzioni sul valore della produzione netta è superiore al 100%, esempio 153%, per calcolare l'irap deducibile applico comunque il 100% esatto?

----------


## Tomassetti

> Se la percentuale di incidenza dei costi del personale al netto delle deduzioni sul valore della produzione netta è superiore al 100%, esempio 153%, per calcolare l'irap deducibile applico comunque il 100% esatto?

  Il nostro software "ragiona" esattamente così. Inoltre, in presenza della deduzione 10%, sempre ove cumulabile con quella relativa al personale, viene data la possibilità di tagliare la quota di deduzione eccedente il 90%, in modo da non superare, complessivamente, l'importo dell'IRAP versata.

----------


## MicheleP

> Questione molto dibattuta. Non ricordo il giorno di pubblicazione, ma c'è un articolo di Meneghetti sul sole24ore che concorda con la tua tesi sulla base di una sentenza della Cassazione (in tema di libertà di utilizzo delle perdite), mentre gli autori di un noto manuale sulle perdite fiscali sembrano di differente avviso (Rebecca - Zanni). Segue il link ad un loro articolo in tema di utilizzo perdite in cui si specifica che, anche per i soggetti IRES, se ci sono redditi capienti si è obbligati ad utilizzare le perdite pregresse.   http://www.studiorebecca.it/attachme...%20Fiscali.pdf

  
Buongiorno, partendo dalla considerazione che le perdite potevano essere utilizzate in compensazione max nei 5 anni successivi, faccio un esempio: 
per effetto della deducibilità dell'irap ad es. in unico 2008, ho una riduzione della perdita utilizzata per abbattere il reddito imponibile. Ora, questa perdita era del terzo esercizio precedente, quindi potrei utilizzarla in compensazione massimo per altri due esercizi, quindi in unico 2009 e unico 2010. 
Se però nei due anni successivi il reddito dichiarato non è tale da assorbire interamente la perdita che ho recuperato per effetto della deducibilità dell'irap, difatto non posso più recuperarla..è corretto? Non posso utilizzarla in unico 2011..

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno, partendo dalla considerazione che le perdite potevano essere utilizzate in compensazione max nei 5 anni successivi, faccio un esempio: 
> per effetto della deducibilità dell'irap ad es. in unico 2008, ho una riduzione della perdita utilizzata per abbattere il reddito imponibile. Ora, questa perdita era del terzo esercizio precedente, quindi potrei utilizzarla in compensazione massimo per altri due esercizi, quindi in unico 2009 e unico 2010. 
> Se però nei due anni successivi il reddito dichiarato non è tale da assorbire interamente la perdita che ho recuperato per effetto della deducibilità dell'irap, difatto non posso più recuperarla..è corretto? Non posso utilizzarla in unico 2011..

  Non esattamente. Il limite temporale al riporto delle perdite è stato rimosso a partire da Unico 2012, anche con riferimento alle perdite pregresse. E' stato tuttavia introdotto il nuovo limite dell'80% del reddito imponibile, con esclusione delle perdite realizzate nei primi tre esercizi. In pratica, anche se nel 2012 si consegue un reddito imponibile di 100, anche a fronte di perdite pregresse per 150 occorre calcolare l'IRES su 20 e riportare 70 di perdite agli esercizi successivi.

----------


## MicheleP

> Buongiorno, partendo dalla considerazione che le perdite potevano essere utilizzate in compensazione max nei 5 anni successivi, faccio un esempio: 
> per effetto della deducibilità dell'irap ad es. in unico 2008, ho una riduzione della perdita utilizzata per abbattere il reddito imponibile. Ora, questa perdita era del terzo esercizio precedente, quindi potrei utilizzarla in compensazione massimo per altri due esercizi, quindi in unico 2009 e unico 2010. 
> Se però nei due anni successivi il reddito dichiarato non è tale da assorbire interamente la perdita che ho recuperato per effetto della deducibilità dell'irap, difatto non posso più recuperarla..è corretto? Non posso utilizzarla in unico 2011..

  Ho trovato quanto segue sulle istruzioni di compilazione:
"Le maggiori perdite evidenziate in questo rigo (RI4 col 1), se non utilizzate ai fini della richiesta di rimborso,
possono essere riportate nella prima dichiarazione dei redditi successiva alla presentazione della
presente istanza (modello Unico 2013 e successivi), sempre che non siano scadute."

----------


## MicheleP

> Non esattamente. Il limite temporale al riporto delle perdite è stato rimosso a partire da Unico 2012, anche con riferimento alle perdite pregresse. E' stato tuttavia introdotto il nuovo limite dell'80% del reddito imponibile, con esclusione delle perdite realizzate nei primi tre esercizi. In pratica, anche se nel 2012 si consegue un reddito imponibile di 100, anche a fronte di perdite pregresse per 150 occorre calcolare l'IRES su 20 e riportare 70 di perdite agli esercizi successivi.

  Ok, duqnue se mi residua una perdita che già in unico 2008 risultava del 3° esercizio precedente, in unico 2012 mi risulta del 7° esercizio precedente. Posto che non esiste più il limite temporale, ma il vincolo dell'80%, posso comunque utilizzarla in unico 2012 nei limiti appunto dell'80% del reddito imponibile.

----------


## MicheleP

La rettifica di un'istanza di rimborso già presentata è possibile? L'azienda, nel fare i calcoli, riguardo il 10% di irap già dedotto in dichiarazione anzichè sottrarlo all'irap deducibile ottenuta è stato sommato. Difatto l'istanza di rimborso presenta un importo leggermente superiore rispetto a quello dovuto, grazie!

----------


## Tomassetti

> Ho trovato quanto segue sulle istruzioni di compilazione:
> "Le maggiori perdite evidenziate in questo rigo (RI4 col 1), se non utilizzate ai fini della richiesta di rimborso,
> possono essere riportate nella prima dichiarazione dei redditi successiva alla presentazione della
> presente istanza (modello Unico 2013 e successivi), sempre che non siano scadute."

  Ritengo che il riferimento alla scadenza sia relativo a perdite che risultavano scadute in Unico 2012, ad esempio una perdita ante 2005 che sia stata riportata fino al 2010 per effetto delle maggiori deduzioni IRAP dal 2007 al 2010. In questo caso, poiché tali maggiori perdite sono in realtà riferibili a perdite scadute prima del 2011 non è concesso il riporto in Unico 2013.  
Ripeto fino alla noia: è il TUIR che deve guidarci in assenza di previsioni specifiche della norma sui rimborsi.

----------


## Tomassetti

> La rettifica di un'istanza di rimborso già presentata è possibile? L'azienda, nel fare i calcoli, riguardo il 10% di irap già dedotto in dichiarazione anzichè sottrarlo all'irap deducibile ottenuta è stato sommato. Difatto l'istanza di rimborso presenta un importo leggermente superiore rispetto a quello dovuto, grazie!

  Entro le ore 24 del 60° giorno successivo all'apertura del canale telematico (specifico per zona ed eventualmente per tipologia soggetto) è possibile presentare istanza correttiva nei termini. Vanno flaggati gli appositi campi nel frontespizio ed in almeno uno degli esercizi interessati. Gli esercizi non modificati vanno comunque ripresentati.

----------


## marbe

> RIMBORSO SU C/C: per ricevere il rimborso sul conto corrente occorre preliminarmente comunicare all'AdE le cordinate bancarie bancarie dell'azienda tramite apposito modello. Ho visto però che non è previsto l'invio di quest'ultimo da parte nostra come intermediari, ma può presentarlo telematicamente unicamente il titolare/amministratore dell'azienda munito del codice pin per l'accesso al sito dell'AdE.
> Se le cordinate bancarie non vengono comunicate, che voi sappiate ci sono altre modalità di erogazione del rimborso? Es. assegno circolare? Grazie

  Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa a tal proposito? Inoltre soci di società tassata per trasparenza devono effettuare l'invio dell'istanza in proprio o possono beneficiare di un intermediario per l'invio? Inoltre mi sembra "strano" che nella compilazione del frontespizio dell'istanza da parte di una società trasparente non ci sia la possibilità di inserire la partita iva della stessa, ma vanno inseriti solo i dati del rappresentante firmatario, tranne nel caso in cui la domanda sia presentata da una società per conto del contribuente. E' così?

----------


## MicheleP

> Entro le ore 24 del 60° giorno successivo all'apertura del canale telematico (specifico per zona ed eventualmente per tipologia soggetto) è possibile presentare istanza correttiva nei termini. Vanno flaggati gli appositi campi nel frontespizio ed in almeno uno degli esercizi interessati. Gli esercizi non modificati vanno comunque ripresentati.

  Il modello non si può inviare telematicamente tramite intermediario, può inviarlo solo il titolare direttamente tramite fisconline. L'alternativa è presentarlo cartaceo compilato a penna agli uffici Ade, anche tramite delegato. Di seguito il link dove recuperare i modelli per persone fisiche e giuridiche: Agenzia delle Entrate - Accredito rimborsi su conto corrente - Modello e istruzioni accredito rimborsi su conto corrente

----------


## MicheleP

> Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa a tal proposito? Inoltre soci di società tassata per trasparenza devono effettuare l'invio dell'istanza in proprio o possono beneficiare di un intermediario per l'invio? Inoltre mi sembra "strano" che nella compilazione del frontespizio dell'istanza da parte di una società trasparente non ci sia la possibilità di inserire la partita iva della stessa, ma vanno inseriti solo i dati del rappresentante firmatario, tranne nel caso in cui la domanda sia presentata da una società per conto del contribuente. E' così?

  Il modello non si può inviare telematicamente tramite intermediario, può inviarlo solo il titolare direttamente tramite fisconline. L'alternativa è presentarlo cartaceo compilato a penna agli uffici Ade, anche tramite delegato. Di seguito il link dove recuperare i modelli per persone fisiche e giuridiche:
Il modello non si può inviare telematicamente tramite intermediario, può inviarlo solo il titolare direttamente tramite fisconline. L'alternativa è presentarlo cartaceo compilato a penna agli uffici Ade, anche tramite delegato. Di seguito il link dove recuperare i modelli per persone fisiche e giuridiche:  Agenzia delle Entrate - Accredito rimborsi su conto corrente - Modello e istruzioni accredito rimborsi su conto corrente

----------


## marbe

Lei si riferisce al modello per l'accreditamento bancario. Invece l'istanza di rimborso irpef da irap dei soci di società tassata per trasparenza può inviarla l'intermediario?

----------


## bananazoo

Buongiorno, 
il vostro software relativo al rimborso IRPEF da deduzione Irap, può essere usato anche per i lavoratori autonomi e ditte individuali, oppure è indicato solo per le società di persone?
Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno, 
> il vostro software relativo al rimborso IRPEF da deduzione Irap, può essere usato anche per i lavoratori autonomi e ditte individuali, oppure è indicato solo per le società di persone?
> Grazie

  Salve, 
il software, sebbene pensato per il caso più complesso delle società di persone, può essere utilizzato per ditte individuali e professionisti impostando come "percentuale di partecipazione" il valore 100%. Piccole differenze possono essere rilevate nei riferimenti ai righi del modello IRAP dal quale prelevare i dati di INPUT.  
Dopo aver inserito nel file excel il valore a debito/credito di IRPEF (quadro RN) ed addizionali Regionali e Comunali (quadro RV) occorre apportare al quadro RF (o RE) dei dichiarativi originari una variazione in diminuzione pari alla maggior deduzione IRAP (calcolata dal file excel).  
A questo punto è sufficiente leggere i nuovi valori a debito/credito di IRPEF ed addizionali ed inserirli nelle apposite celle del file Excel, che indicherà gli importi per la compilazione dell'istanza di rimborso. 
Il manuale per l'utilizzo del software può essere scaricato al seguente indirizzo:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....irpef-2013.pdf

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno, 
> il vostro software relativo al rimborso IRPEF da deduzione Irap, può essere usato anche per i lavoratori autonomi e ditte individuali, oppure è indicato solo per le società di persone?
> Grazie

  Naturalmente, qualora avesse dubbi in merito alla compilazione, può richiedere assistenza inviando il file excel compilato al mio indirizzo: mail@studiotomassetti.com

----------


## bananazoo

> Salve, 
> il software, sebbene pensato per il caso più complesso delle società di persone, può essere utilizzato per ditte individuali e professionisti impostando come "percentuale di partecipazione" il valore 100%. Piccole differenze possono essere rilevate nei riferimenti ai righi del modello IRAP dal quale prelevare i dati di INPUT.  
> Dopo aver inserito nel file excel il valore a debito/credito di IRPEF (quadro RN) ed addizionali Regionali e Comunali (quadro RV) occorre apportare al quadro RF (o RE) dei dichiarativi originari una variazione in diminuzione pari alla maggior deduzione IRAP (calcolata dal file excel).  
> A questo punto è sufficiente leggere i nuovi valori a debito/credito di IRPEF ed addizionali ed inserirli nelle apposite celle del file Excel, che indicherà gli importi per la compilazione dell'istanza di rimborso. 
> Il manuale per l'utilizzo del software può essere scaricato al seguente indirizzo:  http://www.commercialistatelematico....irpef-2013.pdf

  Buongiorno, grazie per la risposta.
Solo una conferma: ho inserito nella sezione I-Istanza società (del foglio Excel) il mio RE25, ma al netto degli oneri deducibili, in pratica il valore del rigo RN4. 
Impostata al 100% la partecipazione ed inserita l'imposta originaria nella sezione "socio", ho rideterminato a parte il nuovo quadro RN (con detrazioni, ritenute, etc.), ed inserito nel foglio Excel la nuova Irpef, regionale e comunale. Quindi per differenza, si determina l'eventuale rimborso. E' un pò troppo elaborata, soprattutto se si hanno altri redditi oltre a quello di impresa.
E' corretto il procedimento? grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Buongiorno, grazie per la risposta.
> Solo una conferma: ho inserito nella sezione I-Istanza società (del foglio Excel) il mio RE25, ma al netto degli oneri deducibili, in pratica il valore del rigo RN4. 
> Impostata al 100% la partecipazione ed inserita l'imposta originaria nella sezione "socio", ho rideterminato a parte il nuovo quadro RN (con detrazioni, ritenute, etc.), ed inserito nel foglio Excel la nuova Irpef, regionale e comunale. Quindi per differenza, si determina l'eventuale rimborso. E' un pò troppo elaborata, soprattutto se si hanno altri redditi oltre a quello di impresa.
> E' corretto il procedimento? grazie

  Normalmente la rideterminazione del reddito imponibile IRPEF (sezione I del file) non dovrebbe essere "inquinata" con le risultanze del quadro RN, in quanto la deduzione IRAP impatta (prioritariamente) sul reddito d'impresa/professionale (RF/RE).  
Tale precisazione risulta rilevante nei casi in cui, per effetto della maggior deduzione, emerge una perdita dell'impresa in contabilità ordinaria. In questo caso, infatti, occorre valutare se la (maggior) perdita risulta compensabile nell'anno con altri redditi della stessa tipologia o se deve essere riportata all'esercizio successivo.    
La presenza di altri redditi non impatta in alcun modo sulla complessità del calcolo. L'importante è inserire nel reddito d'impresa/professionale la maggior deduzione IRAP ed effettuare il ricalcolo delle imposte totali.  
Preciso inoltre che i valori da inserire nel foglio excel per determinare (per differenza) gli importi a rimborso sono quelli di cui ai righi RN41 (RN42), RV7 (RV8) ed RV15 (RV16), ovvero non le imposte IRPEF ed Adddizionali ma i relativi importi a debito/credito.

----------


## MicheleP

Il programma di compilazione Unico 2013 mi segnala che, a seguito dell'introduzione della deduzione della quota Irap relativa alle spese per lavoro dipendente e assimilato, la deduzione forfetaria pari al 10% dell'Irap spetta esclusivamente nel caso di sostenimento di interessi passivi ed oneri assimilati eccedenti gli interessi attivi e proventi assimilati.
A Voi risulta questa cosa? Si parla di qualsiasi tipo di interessi? Grazie

----------


## Tomassetti

> Il programma di compilazione Unico 2013 mi segnala che, a seguito dell'introduzione della deduzione della quota Irap relativa alle spese per lavoro dipendente e assimilato, la deduzione forfetaria pari al 10% dell'Irap spetta esclusivamente nel caso di sostenimento di interessi passivi ed oneri assimilati eccedenti gli interessi attivi e proventi assimilati.
> A Voi risulta questa cosa? Si parla di qualsiasi tipo di interessi? Grazie

  Esatto.  
La deduzione dalla base imponibile IRES/IRPEF/Addizionali del 10% dell'IRAP versata nell'anno, accordata in passato a fronte della presenza di costi del personale e/o di interessi passivi eccedenti quelli attivi, viene ora consentita - in concomitanza con quella prevista per l'IRAP riferibile a costi del personale - solo in presenza di interessi passivi ed oneri assimilati eccedenti gli interessi attivi. 
Come precisato nella circolare Assonime n. 14 del 28/5/2012, "al fine di individuare gli interessi passivi e gli oneri assimilati, rilevanti ai fini dell’applicazione della deduzione forfetaria, in assenza di ulteriori chiarimenti ufficiali, si ritiene di dover fare riferimento alla circolare dell’Agenzia Entrate 21.04.2009, n. 19 (par. 2.2), pertanto, richiamandosi ad una «nozione non meramente nominalistica, ma sostanzialistica di interessi», e così includendo nell’ambito applicativo dell’agevolazione anche tutta una serie di “oneri assimilati” (per esempio, gli sconti passivi su finanziamenti ottenuti da banche e simili, le commissioni passive su finanziamenti e per fideiussioni o altre garanzie rilasciate da terzi eccetera).
Allo stesso modo non sembra che possano sussistere dubbi sulla possibilità di considerare tra gli oneri finanziari rilevanti, anche gli interessi passivi impliciti inclusi nei canoni di leasing. Si ritiene che a tale fine nessuna implicazione possa derivare dalla contabilizzazione unitaria con la quota capitale all’interno della voce B.8 del conto economico, dal momento che la suddetta componente finanziaria viene ripresa a tassazione tramite una variazione in aumento da riportare nel rigo IC42 della dichiarazione Irap 2013, concorrendo così a formare la base imponibile del tributo regionale.
In conclusione, sulla deduzione Irap del 10% dall’Ires restano comunque alcuni dubbi sugli interessi passivi rilevanti e l’amministrazione finanziaria dovrebbe individuare con precisione la tipologia degli oneri finanziari che danno diritto a tale deduzione." 
Cordialità 
ct

----------


## MicheleP

Grazie mille! Colgo l'occasione per farti un'altra domanda: il programma nel calcolo dell'irap deducibile mi considera oltre alle deduzioni art.11 (rigo IC62) anche le ulteriori deduzioni inserite nel rigo IC66. E' corretta questa cosa? Ricordo che si consideravano solo le deduzioni art. 11

----------


## Tomassetti

> Grazie mille! Colgo l'occasione per farti un'altra domanda: il programma nel calcolo dell'irap deducibile mi considera oltre alle deduzioni art.11 (rigo IC62) anche le ulteriori deduzioni inserite nel rigo IC66. E' corretta questa cosa? Ricordo che si consideravano solo le deduzioni art. 11

  Come precisato nelle istruzioni al modello di rimborso, tra le deduzioni da considerare rientra anche quella di cui all'art. 11 c. 4 bis. 
"Si tratta delle deduzioni di cui all'art. 11 d. lgs. 446/97 commi:
1 lett. a) n. 1 - contributi assicurazioni obbligatorie infortuni sul lavoro (INAIL, ENPAIA, etc.)
1 lett. a) n. 2 e 3 -  deduzioni forfetarie per i lavoratori a tempo indeterminato
1 lett. a) n. 4 - contributi assistenziali e previdenziali relativi ai lavoratori dipendenti a tempo indeterminato
1 lett. a) n. 5 - spese relative ad apprendisti e disbili, contratto formazione lavoro o di inserimento, addetti alla ricerca e sviluppo
1bis) - indennità di trasferta autotrasportatori
4-bis) - deduzione forfetaria a scaglioni
4-bis1) - deduzione forfetaria pari a € 1.850 per ogni lavoratore per soggetti con base imponibile inferiore a 400 mila euro"

----------


## MicheleP

Le minori perdite, non utilizzate, devono essere indicate nel rigo RS103 per le società di capitali. Questo fa distinzione tra perdite da usare in misura limitata e perdite da usare in misura piena. Secondo voi quelle da usare in misura limitata sono quelle realizzate per il 2010 e anni prececenti che potevano essere portate avanti per un numero limitato di anni, mentre quelle in misura piena sono quelle che possono essere portate avanti illimitatamente nel tempo  (considerando sempre il limite dell'80%)? 
Spero sia chiara la mia domanda, in sostanza non mi è chiara quale sia la distinzione tra "perdite da usare in misura limitata" e "perdite da usare in misura piena". Per cosa si differenziano? Grazie mille a chi mi aiuterà!

----------


## Tomassetti

> Le minori perdite, non utilizzate, devono essere indicate nel rigo RS103 per le società di capitali. Questo fa distinzione tra perdite da usare in misura limitata e perdite da usare in misura piena. Secondo voi quelle da usare in misura limitata sono quelle realizzate per il 2010 e anni prececenti che potevano essere portate avanti per un numero limitato di anni, mentre quelle in misura piena sono quelle che possono essere portate avanti illimitatamente nel tempo  (considerando sempre il limite dell'80%)? 
> Spero sia chiara la mia domanda, in sostanza non mi è chiara quale sia la distinzione tra "perdite da usare in misura limitata" e "perdite da usare in misura piena". Per cosa si differenziano? Grazie mille a chi mi aiuterà!

  Buongiorno Michele, 
in estrema sintesi, tutte le perdite sono utilizzabili in misura limitata sotto il profilo della possibilità di abbattere la base imponibile nei limiti dell'80% della stessa. E' venuto meno, al contrario, il limite temporale dei 5 anni. Fanno eccezione le perdite fiscali conseguite nei primi tre anni di attività (c.d. perdite di start-up) che possono essere utlilizzate (in misura piena) fino a concorrenza dell'intera base imponibile. 
Cordialità. 
ct

----------

